# ✨Disney DreamLight Valley✨



## Mutti (Sep 11, 2022)

Ive seen trailers and I’m soo interested in this new game, is it worth the price? Considering the dlc packs are double the standard game price


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 11, 2022)

I'm playing for free on Game Pass for Xbox...so my opinion is biased. Is it a fun game for free? Absolutely. Would it be worth paying for? Probably to the right audience. It's essentially an Animal Crossing clone that falls short of having anywhere near the same charm as Animal Crossing...and the corporate heavy-handedness of the Disney brand comes across quite blatant (not a surprise...it just is what it is). 

If it goes on sale, I'd recommend it. For full price...maybe not (unless you are a HUGE Disney fan, or if you have grown bored with Animal Crossing and are looking to scratch a similar itch with an AC adjacent experience). The game is a lot of grinding. Even the achievements make this obvious from the start. - I was expecting to be unlocking a bunch of smaller achievements right from the start...but I think there are only about 15 of them, all worth higher amounts, and they are for pretty lofty goals. So, again...it just is what it is. It's definitely meant to be a game that Disney can milk for a long time. Which is fine...but people should be aware of this when going into it.


----------



## Venn (Sep 11, 2022)

If memory serves me correctly, there's only a price for it now because it is "Early Access." I believe within the next few months to next year, the game will be out publicly for free. If you're unsure about the price, I'd just wait.

I'm interested in it, but waiting for it on the Switch when it becomes free.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 11, 2022)

I bought the game on a whim yesterday and I’m addicted to it. It’s The Sims meets ACNH but with quests alongside decorating and foraging etc. The game does have a few minor bugs that I’m sure will be patched eventually.

All in all though it’s my new favourite game and one I can see myself playing for a good while to come. Plus it’s obvious the game will gradually expand over the next year or so to keep players interested.


----------



## CylieDanny (Sep 11, 2022)

Venn said:


> If memory serves me correctly, there's only a price for it now because it is "Early Access." I believe within the next few months to next year, the game will be out publicly for free. If you're unsure about the price, I'd just wait.
> 
> I'm interested in it, but waiting for it on the Switch when it becomes free.


Thank you for the heads up.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 11, 2022)

Venn said:


> If memory serves me correctly, there's only a price for it now because it is "Early Access." I believe within the next few months to next year, the game will be out publicly for free. If you're unsure about the price, I'd just wait.
> 
> I'm interested in it, but waiting for it on the Switch when it becomes free.


On the eshop there is standard, deluxe and ultimate versions out now. All vary a lot in price they all have different ‘bonus’ items for purchasing them

	Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2022



LuchaSloth said:


> I'm playing for free on Game Pass for Xbox...so my opinion is biased. Is it a fun game for free? Absolutely. Would it be worth paying for? Probably to the right audience. It's essentially an Animal Crossing clone that falls short of having anywhere near the same charm as Animal Crossing...and the corporate heavy-handedness of the Disney brand comes across quite blatant (not a surprise...it just is what it is).
> 
> If it goes on sale, I'd recommend it. For full price...maybe not (unless you are a HUGE Disney fan, or if you have grown bored with Animal Crossing and are looking to scratch a similar itch with an AC adjacent experience). The game is a lot of grinding. Even the achievements make this obvious from the start. - I was expecting to be unlocking a bunch of smaller achievements right from the start...but I think there are only about 15 of them, all worth higher amounts, and they are for pretty lofty goals. So, again...it just is what it is. It's definitely meant to be a game that Disney can milk for a long time. Which is fine...but people should be aware of this when going into it.


Thank you very much for this review!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 11, 2022



TalviSyreni said:


> I bought the game on a whim yesterday and I’m addicted to it. It’s The Sims meets ACNH but with quests alongside decorating and foraging etc. The game does have a few minor bugs that I’m sure will be patched eventually.
> 
> All in all though it’s my new favourite game and one I can see myself playing for a good while to come. Plus it’s obvious the game will gradually expand over the next year or so to keep players interested.


Brilliant thanks for your review!


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 11, 2022)

i'm in a similar situation debating whether it'd be worth it or not!! it looks super cute but there are also sooo many cosy games releasing throughout this month that i'm interested in lol, so i'm debating between saving my money for those or not. i think personally what i've seen from gameplay the aggressive disney-ness of the game (if that makes sense, even though it's ofc a given aha) slightly takes away from the overall charm for me so i'm holding out a bit!! taking notes on all these reviews though


----------



## kappnfangirl (Sep 11, 2022)

I’m having an absolute blast with this game!! It’s free on game pass but 100% worth the price


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 11, 2022)

I know this game is very new but I'm looking for opinions on the founders packs and if they are worth it. The game itself looks fun so the basic one would be worth it I think. I have looked at the different ones and none of the exclusive items hold any interest for me. The only interest I have is the currency. From what I have read moonstones are only obtainable 3 ways(and the best way is the founders packs). The other ways are a star path(whatever that is) and random drops. Of course we have no way to know how difficult they will be to get and in what quantities. So I'm wondering what yall think of the more expensive founders packs cause it would be great to get all that currency but I don't if they items are worth it. Thoughts?


----------



## KittenNoir (Sep 11, 2022)

I keep seeing this game everywhere it looks very cute but I am just gonna wait till its available on switch for free


----------



## porkpie28 (Sep 12, 2022)

JellyBeans said:


> i'm in a similar situation debating whether it'd be worth it or not!! it looks super cute but there are also sooo many cosy games releasing throughout this month that i'm interested in lol, so i'm debating between saving my money for those or not. i think personally what i've seen from gameplay the aggressive disney-ness of the game (if that makes sense, even though it's ofc a given aha) slightly takes away from the overall charm for me so i'm holding out a bit!! taking notes on all these reviews though


What other cosy games are out this month


----------



## JellyBeans (Sep 12, 2022)

porkpie28 said:


> What other cosy games are out this month


the main ones i've been looking at are two point campus, lemon cake, cult of the lamb and bear and breakfast!! but there's a ton more too, just can't think of them off the top of my head lol


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 12, 2022)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned yet but apparently online multiplayer will be coming to Dreamlight Valley next year. I don't know if it'll be like ANCH where you can just visit each other's valleys or you'll just be able to go on quests together. Either way though it's clear that this game is only getting started and wants to become a rival for other big life simulation games in the long run.




Tiffany said:


> I know this game is very new but I'm looking for opinions on the founders packs and if they are worth it. The game itself looks fun so the basic one would be worth it I think. I have looked at the different ones and none of the exclusive items hold any interest for me. The only interest I have is the currency. From what I have read moonstones are only obtainable 3 ways(and the best way is the founders packs). The other ways are a star path(whatever that is) and random drops. Of course we have no way to know how difficult they will be to get and in what quantities. So I'm wondering what yall think of the more expensive founders packs cause it would be great to get all that currency but I don't if they items are worth it. Thoughts?



I have Dreamlight Valley and bought the basic pack as it was in my price range and because the game is new I was afraid of wasting my money if I ended up not liking it. Oh how wrong I was as I'm hooked and not having added content from the other packs doesn't bother me at the moment. Who knows though they might be released next year when the game is free from everyone. Obviously it's still brand new and the kinks are still being worked out but like I said in another thread it's very obvious that Dreamlight Valley is going to give you a lot of content in the long run. It's also clearly going try and rival the bigger life simulation games such as The Sims, ACNH and even Stardew Valley and personally I can't wait to see what comes next from this game.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 12, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> I have Dreamlight Valley and bought the basic pack as it was in my price range and because the game is new I was afraid of wasting my money if I ended up not liking it. Oh how wrong I was as I'm hooked and not having added content from the other packs doesn't bother me at the moment. Who knows though they might be released next year when the game is free from everyone. Obviously it's still brand new and the kinks are still being worked out but like I said in another thread it's very obvious that Dreamlight Valley is going to give you a lot of content in the long run. It's also clearly going try and rival the bigger life simulation games such as The Sims, ACNH and even Stardew Valley and personally I can't wait to see what comes next from this game.


Thanks for the info. I did some more reading and I understand moonstones better. The moonstones are a currency that is only used for the star paths. There is one star path per season(the current one lasting until sometime in early oct). So basically the star path gives you tasks to do to be able to buy items only available from there. So there is a free version of the star path which gives you 3 tasks at a time and gives you access to only some of the items. There is also a premium version which is where the moonstones come in. You can get the premium version for 2500 moonstones which opens 6 tasks(or 4100 moonstones and you also get 100 of the star path currency) and this gives you access to all the items. This star path has a pixar theme and the currency is pixar balls(the yellow balls with stars on them that are in all the movies). Some of the star path rewards are moonstones but not a huge amount of them. The only ways to get moonstones are the founders packs, rewards from the star paths, random world drops and once the game officially releases you can buy them with real money.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 13, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> Thanks for the info. I did some more reading and I understand moonstones better. The moonstones are a currency that is only used for the star paths. There is one star path per season(the current one lasting until sometime in early oct). So basically the star path gives you tasks to do to be able to buy items only available from there. So there is a free version of the star path which gives you 3 tasks at a time and gives you access to only some of the items. There is also a premium version which is where the moonstones come in. You can get the premium version for 2500 moonstones which opens 6 tasks(or 4100 moonstones and you also get 100 of the star path currency) and this gives you access to all the items. This star path has a pixar theme and the currency is pixar balls(the yellow balls with stars on them that are in all the movies). Some of the star path rewards are moonstones but not a huge amount of them. The only ways to get moonstones are the founders packs, rewards from the star paths, random world drops and once the game officially releases you can buy them with real money.


No problem and you're correct about the moonstone currency and how it works etc. Personally I'm not fond of the Pixar theme for this seasons star path but I have a feeling they'll be some that are worth buying with the moonstones in the future. It's also been revealed that multiplayer is coming to the game when it's released for free in 2023, although in what capacity the multiplayer function will be remains a mystery. It could be that players can just visit each others valleys like you do with islands on ACNH or you can go on quests together. Either way what Disney have in store for Dreamlight Valley is really exciting and I have a feeling it's going to become a very popular game over the next year or so.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 13, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> No problem and you're correct about the moonstone currency and how it works etc. Personally I'm not fond of the Pixar theme for this seasons star path but I have a feeling they'll be some that are worth buying with the moonstones in the future. It's also been revealed that multiplayer is coming to the game when it's released for free in 2023, although in what capacity the multiplayer function will be remains a mystery. It could be that players can just visit each others valleys like you do with islands on ACNH or you can go on quests together. Either way what Disney have in store for Dreamlight Valley is really exciting and I have a feeling it's going to become a very popular game over the next year or so.


I'm not really into the pixar theme either. The only things I'm really interested in are the squirrel pet and the edna motif(i called it the edna modetif lol).


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 13, 2022)

I have one question about the star path for those who have played. There are 5 pages of rewards in the star path. I read something that says you have to "unlock" at least 3 items from a page to access the next page. What does that mean? Do you have to buy 3 items? Earn enough pixar balls to be able to buy them?


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 13, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> I have one question about the star path for those who have played. There are 5 pages of rewards in the star path. I read something that says you have to "unlock" at least 3 items from a page to access the next page. What does that mean? Do you have to buy 3 items? Earn enough pixar balls to be able to buy them?



Yup...each sequential page makes you spend a certain number of the points on items from the previous page. It's pretty silly...but that's how it goes. I definitely ended up buying a bunch of stuff I had no interest in, just so I could get to the following page.


- Currently stuck on most of the quests. It feels like they made it WAY too hard to get some of the common items needed for crafting. Like...when I first encountered seaweed, I thought I would see it everywhere. Turns out, you need it to craft "fiber". Well...now I need it for this exact purpose...and there is absolutely none to be found. Seaweed should literally be all over the beach at ALL times. Not sure what is going on here. Lol.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 14, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> I'm not really into the pixar theme either. The only things I'm really interested in are the squirrel pet and the edna motif(i called it the edna modetif lol).


There's an Edna motif?! Okay I might need that as Edna was the queen of The Incredibles as far as I'm concerned. 

Saying that though I hope a future "fest" that Dreamlight releases will be Marvel related as I need a Scarlet Witch outfit for my character to wear whilst wandering around my valley. If that happens my life will be complete. 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 14, 2022



LuchaSloth said:


> Yup...each sequential page makes you spend a certain number of the points on items from the previous page. It's pretty silly...but that's how it goes. I definitely ended up buying a bunch of stuff I had no interest in, just so I could get to the following page.
> 
> 
> - Currently stuck on most of the quests. It feels like they made it WAY too hard to get some of the common items needed for crafting. Like...when I first encountered seaweed, I thought I would see it everywhere. Turns out, you need it to craft "fiber". Well...now I need it for this exact purpose...and there is absolutely none to be found. Seaweed should literally be all over the beach at ALL times. Not sure what is going on here. Lol.


I've found that you can fish for seaweed without having to aim your rod at the ripples, you're guaranteed seaweed over fish and if you have Goofy hang out with you whilst doing it he'll give you an extra item of whatever you fish. I ended up fishing at least 10 seaweed last night which helped with a recipe I needed for another quest.


----------



## Fullmetalwwant (Sep 14, 2022)

I've sunk 11 hours into the game and honestly, it's worth the price! I've been vibing to the game after work last week and some parts this week and it's just an overall nice time


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 14, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> Yup...each sequential page makes you spend a certain number of the points on items from the previous page. It's pretty silly...but that's how it goes. I definitely ended up buying a bunch of stuff I had no interest in, just so I could get to the following page.
> 
> 
> - Currently stuck on most of the quests. It feels like they made it WAY too hard to get some of the common items needed for crafting. Like...when I first encountered seaweed, I thought I would see it everywhere. Turns out, you need it to craft "fiber". Well...now I need it for this exact purpose...and there is absolutely none to be found. Seaweed should literally be all over the beach at ALL times. Not sure what is going on here. Lol.


Thank you for the info. @TalviSyreni  posted that if you fish outside of the bubbles you get seaweed every time. I can't confirm but it's worth a try if you haven't already.

EDIT: i started playing tonight and i can confirm that fishing outside the bubbles does give you seaweed


----------



## Elissarosalee (Sep 14, 2022)

personally i love the game its cute and i could play it for hours but i was a little aggravated that i had to restart my game bc time traveling broke it


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 15, 2022)

Elissarosalee said:


> personally i love the game its cute and i could play it for hours but i was a little aggravated that i had to restart my game bc time traveling broke it


It's been advised by the game creators not to time travel as thats not a desired feature for the game right now. Other gamers have reported time travelling (thinking it's like ACNH) and getting stuck and the only way to get unstuck is to sync the clock back to normal and just wait for the game to catch up with itself in real time.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 15, 2022)

This game is set to our real world clock like ac. Does anyone if changing that clock(not to tt in this game but if you did it to tt in ac say) and you forget to put back would that mess up your ddv game? I ask because i remember reading that if your clock was wrong when you went into cozy grove it could corrupt your game file. i do tt in ac sometimes and i would hate to mess up my ddv save file.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 15, 2022



Elissarosalee said:


> personally i love the game its cute and i could play it for hours but i was a little aggravated that i had to restart my game bc time traveling broke it


sorry that happened to you. i havent tried tting but i did have a weird thing happen. i got scrooge's shop open and when i tried to go inside for the first time a message came up that said something about the game having to close cause of some kind of issue. i didnt lose anything and it didnt happen again but it scared me for a sec.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 15, 2022)

Does anyone know what to do with the clumps of soil(besides sell them)?


----------



## Imbri (Sep 16, 2022)

I got one of the founders packs but I have yet to do any of the star paths. I'm keeping busy with clearing thorns, bringing new residents to the village, and accessing new biomes. From what I've seen, star paths are optional.

Whether that changes down the line, I can't say, but if that's your concern with the game, I wouldn't let it make or break playing.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 16, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> Does anyone know what to do with the clumps of soil(besides sell them)?


They come in handy for crafting when you eventually unlock new biomes. I've stored most of mine away but I've also sold a few to keep myself well funded when I'm also selling crops and fish etc.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 16, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> They come in handy for crafting when you eventually unlock new biomes. I've stored most of mine away but I've also sold a few to keep myself well funded when I'm also selling crops and fish etc.


Thank you!


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 16, 2022)

I did the Scrooge quest line that allows you to make upgrades to your house. I don't care about upgrading it now but I would like to get the boards off the windows. I did the first upgrade but the boards are still there. Anyone know which upgrade gets rid of them? Thanks


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 17, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> I did the Scrooge quest line that allows you to make upgrades to your house. I don't care about upgrading it now but I would like to get the boards off the windows. I did the first upgrade but the boards are still there. Anyone know which upgrade gets rid of them? Thanks


I had to upgrade twice via Scrooge to get rid of the boards off the windows, now I want the sign outside to go but I've heard you can have up to twelves room in your house so that'll be there for a while. 

I also came across a great YouTube channel called *Valley Spot* the other day that has some great tips for anyone looking to make big money fast amongst other things to help progress your game play.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 17, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> I had to upgrade twice via Scrooge to get rid of the boards off the windows, now I want the sign outside to go but I've heard you can have up to twelves room in your house so that'll be there for a while.
> 
> I also came across a great YouTube channel called *Valley Spot* the other day that has some great tips for anyone looking to make big money fast amongst other things to help progress your game play.


thank you! I was thinking another upgrade might do it. I'll definitely check out the channel. thanks again for all the help!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 17, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> I've found that you can fish for seaweed without having to aim your rod at the ripples, you're guaranteed seaweed over fish and if you have Goofy hang out with you whilst doing it he'll give you an extra item of whatever you fish. I ended up fishing at least 10 seaweed last night which helped with a recipe I needed for another quest.



This helps a lot. I haven't tried it yet...but I take your word for it. Thanks so much!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 17, 2022)

I was waiting to comment here until I had played the game for a few days.  I got it this Tuesday and bought the $69.99 pack.  I haven’t bought an expensive video game in months, and I felt bad for a little while for fear I wouldn’t enjoy Dreamlight Valley enough to justify what I paid.  I…love it.  There are flaws and bugs, but that’s to be expected since it’s in its early stages.  The graphics are so nice that I enjoy just watching my character run around in her pretty clothes.  When I turn the camera at the right angle, I can even see the clasp of the necklace she’s wearing currently, which is pretty crazy.  There’s plenty of grinding, so if you like to zoom through games this isn’t for you.  I personally don’t mind it, and in fact find it kind of relaxing to put my brain on autopilot while I mine gems or pick berries.  To sum it up: it’s New Horizons but Disney.  You make friends with characters you invite to your village, cook food, craft items, and decorate your house/outside.  There’s even the equivalent to Nook Miles that you earn in order to progress.  Sure, it’s very in-your-face about “this is a Disney game”, but as a fan of the company it doesn’t really bother me.  It’s very hard for me to find games that pull me in like Animal Crossing these days, but Dreamlight Valley is one of them.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 17, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> thank you! I was thinking another upgrade might do it. I'll definitely check out the channel. thanks again for all the help!


You’re welcome, with this game being so new we need all the tips we can get from each other right now. I’ve found a tonne of them on the Dreamlight Valley Reddit page that have helped me out a lot.


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 17, 2022)

okay, i'm definitely eyeing this, but the £25 feels a little steep to me for a game that'll be free to play in a few months and not worth the few freebies you seem to get. that being said, loath as i am to give disney my money, i'm impatient, so can someone give me a rundown of the basic things you can do? what's the character customization like? that's always the most important thing to me.

and how does it run on the switch/lite. i read a review saying the menus in particular are frustratingly laggy which is making me very apprehensive.


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 17, 2022)

This afternoon I bought it after seeing that the devs are active and patched problems.  Looking forward to playing tonight.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 18, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> okay, i'm definitely eyeing this, but the £25 feels a little steep to me for a game that'll be free to play in a few months and not worth the few freebies you seem to get. that being said, loath as i am to give disney my money, i'm impatient, so can someone give me a rundown of the basic things you can do? what's the character customization like? that's always the most important thing to me.
> 
> and how does it run on the switch/lite. i read a review saying the menus in particular are frustratingly laggy which is making me very apprehensive.


The game is basically a mash up of The Sims, Stardew Valley and ACNH but with quests as the added bonus that unlocks new areas, characters and in game items. Sadly the game does have a lot more glitches on the Switch right now than it does on PC but Disney are aware and are currently working on patches, in fact the first patch release came out earlier this week which has made the game less glitchy on the Switch. For me I had lag when I entered the menu which has now completely gone and the game only crashes when in design mode, but thats easy to work around until the next patch update.

Other platforms such as Xbox and PS5 are also experiencing a few glitches as well but it's mainly down to the game being released early and I'm sure when it's available for free next year it will run pretty smoothly. Once that happens it's clearly going become a rival against other bigger farming/life simulation games as Disney has teased that this game will be gradually expanding for a long time to come to keep players invested. At the end of the day though it's up to you whether you buy it now or wait until it's free, but when you do decide to start playing it you'll get addicted to it pretty quickly as there's always a variety of things to do. You can either farm, fish, cook, design or go on quests depending on what you feel like doing during game play.

I bought the basic package and I don't regret it at all, as overall it's got a lot more going for it than ACNH when you consider we'll get no new updates until a new Animal Crossing game is released in the near future.


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 18, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> The game is basically a mash up of The Sims, Stardew Valley and ACNH but with quests as the added bonus that unlocks new areas, characters and in game items. Sadly the game does have a lot more glitches on the Switch right now than it does on PC but Disney are aware and are currently working on patches, in fact the first patch release came out earlier this week which has made the game less glitchy on the Switch. For me I had lag when I entered the menu which has now completely gone and the game only crashes when in design mode, but thats easy to work around until the next patch update.
> 
> Other platforms such as Xbox and PS5 are also experiencing a few glitches as well but it's mainly because down to the game being released early and I'm sure when it's available for free next year it will run smoothly overall. Once that happens it's clearly going become a rival against other bigger farming/life simulation games as Disney has teased that this game will be gradually expanding for a long time to come to keep players invested in the game. At the end of the day it's up to you whether you buy it now or wait until it's free, but when you do decide to start playing it you'll get addicted to it pretty quickly as there's always a variety of things to do. You can either farm, fish, cook, design or go on quests depending on what you feel like doing during game play.
> 
> I bought the basic package and I don't regret it at all, as overall it's got a lot more going for it than ACNH when you consider we'll get no new updates until a new Animal Crossing game is released in the near future.



thanks for the detailed reply !! can you say what the character customization is like? so long as i can have actual ginger hair, that's lowkey all that matters to me lol. definitely interested in the wardrobe too though. i think i read somewhere on tumblr that that's largely where the micro-transactions come in which has me a little


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 18, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> thanks for the detailed reply !! can you say what the character customization is like? so long as i can have actual ginger hair, that's lowkey all that matters to me lol. definitely interested in the wardrobe too though. i think i read somewhere on tumblr that that's largely where the micro-transactions come in which has me a little


there is a lot of character customization and you can make changes anytime you want. There aren't micro transactions really. There is an event called the star path. You are given quests to earn currency to buy items only available here. There is a free version where you get 3 tasks at a time and have access to limited amount of the items. The real money comes in if you do the premium path.  You buy the premium currency,moonstones, with real money. It takes 2,500 to open the premium version(or 4,100 and you can 100 event currency free) and you get 6 tasks at a time. You dont have to do the event at all or you can just do the free version. The 3 editions of dreamlight valley(standard,deluxe and ultimate) each come with some moonstones(the more expensive edition the more moonstones) as well as furniture,clothes and motifs and each pack comes with all the items from the cheaper pack or packs. So the standard pack is $30 and comes with 8,000 moonstones. Deluxe pack is $50 and has 14,500 moonstones and all the items that are in the standard pack. The ultimate pack  is $70 and comes with 20,000 moonstones and all items from the previous 2 packs. Moonstones can be obtained in game but are rare and you only get 10 per drop. You can also get some from the star path. They are not purchasable yet but that will happen. So right now the best way to get them is via the founders packs. I bought the ultimate pack cause I wanted to start off with a lot of moonstones and I figured if ill have to buy them later anyway might as well get them now and get some other stuff with it. This game is a lot of fun and i'm not rushing it, i'm in the starting area and taking my time.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 18, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> thanks for the detailed reply !! can you say what the character customization is like? so long as i can have actual ginger hair, that's lowkey all that matters to me lol. definitely interested in the wardrobe too though. i think i read somewhere on tumblr that that's largely where the micro-transactions come in which has me a little


The character customisation is really good and inclusive as well, more so than ACNH. You can have any hair colour you want and they also have a range of body types as well as headscarf’s. Plus you can buy more hairstyles with the in game currency once you get Scrooge McDuck’s shop up and running and you unlock more as you progress in the game as well. 

I’ve never heard of paying for hairstyles with micro transactions. The game package you buy will give you extra items but aside from that everyone’s game is the same. Also with future updates coming they’ll be so much to unlock the various game packages will probably become insignificant.


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 19, 2022)

Last night was Day 2 and have played about 4 hours each time.  I've had one crash each day just before ending.  Day 1 it crashed when I read a recipe inside Mickey house.  Day 2 it crashed after saying goodbye to Goofy and opening the Quests.  Finally figured out how to fish.  Yes it's worth buying.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 19, 2022)

I think they need to either make time travel ok or adjust some characters sleep/spawn times. I haven't met many characters yet but Remy at least goes to sleep way too early(like 6 pm). I work in the day and can't play til evening so it makes it hard to catch him or even if you do you don't have time to make one of the things he wants before he goes to sleep. Also and Idk if the critters always keep the same schedule but that's another thing that needs tweaking if so. I'm trying to get all the critters in the valley, only need 2 more. One is a white squirrel. If you go to the critters tab it will tell you either they aren't there that day or the time frame they are there. The one freakin time the white squirrel was there was midnight to 6 am! This is the time I am sleeping. I really hope they fix these.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 20, 2022)

Maxed out my Scrooge at level 10 with the mining ability...just been using him to get precious stones and iron ore. 

My biggest problem with this game just seems to be storage. I have made a few chests...and it's great that you can access stored items from cooking and crafting tables without needing to physically pull the items out. BUT...I keep getting stuck with all of these quest items, and then the quests themselves take a long time to complete. Feels like half the time I go to pick something up I get the "drop items to make space" prompt. And I know you can upgrade your bag as well...which I have done at least once or twice. But, yeah...storage is a problem for me. I need to organize all my chests so I know what is where, and then I probably need to make at least one or two more of them...


----------



## porkpie28 (Sep 20, 2022)

This game is so fun I got it on the 18 as a birthday gift I got the chef rat forget the name of it I though I would hate the quests but I really like them


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 20, 2022)

Does anyone know if there is somewhere we can report game glitches? I'm playing on switch and for the last couple days my collections tab keep getting stuck. I'll be scrolling through the tabs and all of a sudden I'll get to one(yesterday critters today ingredients) and it'll just speed scroll down that list on it's own and its stuck there. I can go to other tabs in the collections page but that one becomes unusable because it stays on that exact spot no matter what. I tried going out of the game and back but no luck. I haven't done anything bad like time traveling so idk why this happening but i'd like to report it if possible. thanks


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 20, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> Does anyone know if there is somewhere we can report game glitches? I'm playing on switch and for the last couple days my collections tab keep getting stuck. I'll be scrolling through the tabs and all of a sudden I'll get to one(yesterday critters today ingredients) and it'll just speed scroll down that list on it's own and its stuck there. I can go to other tabs in the collections page but that one becomes unusable because it stays on that exact spot no matter what. I tried going out of the game and back but no luck. I haven't done anything bad like time traveling so idk why this happening but i'd like to report it if possible. thanks



Ugh...I'm playing on Xbox, and I don't have this issue when I'm playing normally on my console...but I get it ALL the time when I'm using the Xbox app to stream to my PC. I know it's something to do with the game itself...because I stream other games on my PC all the time, and nothing compares to the level of skipping/lagging that this game has. I don't get stuck like you described...but the jumping when trying to look through inventory is really, really bad. 

At first, I definitely thought it was lag related to my wifi (or just streaming difficulties). But, it isn't. I can just feel that it's something else. It's also impossible for me to fish when I'm streaming to my PC. (If it was normal lag caused by streaming difficulties, then I would be missing the button prompt)...but, this is not what happens. It feels more like there is an additional button input after I have already pressed it. So it gets double tapped and the fishing minigame ends. Really weird, though...because the game always plays perfectly for me on my Series X when I am just playing normally on my tv. 

Anyway, not sure about reporting glitches. But there is definitely something up with this game and the way that it reads button inputs from time to time. At least, that's my opinion. - I've played some pretty demanding games via the Xbox app on my PC, and there is no reason for something like Disney Dreamlight Valley to be showing these kinds of issues when streaming. Something is fundamentally broken, for sure...especially since it does it at very specific times.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 21, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> Does anyone know if there is somewhere we can report game glitches? I'm playing on switch and for the last couple days my collections tab keep getting stuck. I'll be scrolling through the tabs and all of a sudden I'll get to one(yesterday critters today ingredients) and it'll just speed scroll down that list on it's own and its stuck there. I can go to other tabs in the collections page but that one becomes unusable because it stays on that exact spot no matter what. I tried going out of the game and back but no luck. I haven't done anything bad like time traveling so idk why this happening but i'd like to report it if possible. thanks


I had the same problem on my Switch Lite before the first patch update came out the other day. Since then my tabs collection has been fine and the lag going in to the menu's has stopped. The only time I get crashes is when I'm in design mode or just at random times so I've got into the habit of saving every 20 minutes or so. I think you can report glitches via their social media pages but luckily Disney is fully aware of the glitches are they are working on all of them so expect a lot of patches updates in the coming weeks and months.


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 21, 2022)

neglected to mention that i actually went ahead and got this game, so. no doubt nitpicky complaints first. 

storage is a bit of a nightmare. i know it says "upgrade your house to get more storage", but it's never actually made my chests able to hold more? i just have to create multiples and keep placing them lol. my first side room is definitely just going to have to be dedicated to that.
crashing. obviously something that is going to be fixed, but it's still a nightmare as of now. i definitely need to get into the habit of saving frequently, but the progress you can lose when it does randomly crash is really frustrating.
speaking of frustrating. decorating on a switch lite... hell. it _really _puts me off, because you have to use the joystick, not the directional pad, and the game is simultaneously too sensitive and not sensitive enough, so when placing paths especially, i miss what i'm trying to grab 50% of the time, and when trying to move furniture, it overshoots the mark more often than it doesn't. it's way too finicky. 
also frustrating, and semi-related to decorating, is that you have obstructions such as the tree stumps and mushrooms, but you can't remove them unless progressing decently far? i had to google how to remove the stumps, because i wanted to place remy's house and restaurant beside each other but couldn't move them far back enough due to a cluster of stumps. turns out i have to go to the second floor to unlock frozen world, play that entire quest and then start another to have my shovel enchanted. ???? if i have to go through all that hassle, maybe stumps shouldn't be an issue until 'later' biomes instead of the _starting _one.
the cooking isn't as fun. i just don't like guesswork personally. in the end, i gave up and googled how to make ratatouille because i just kept producing salads despite using the ingredients remy told me to lmao. an option to reuse the ingredients you just entered previously would be nice, especially since there's a history function. if it's already there though, i couldn't work it out asdfghj.
it's _very _grindy. i would say almost needlessly so. disney, tell me why i can find three softwood in a cluster every 60 seconds but the lion king biome hasn't produced any hardwood in over a day. i paid 7k dreamlight for that!
definitely a personal complaint, but i _really _wish there was an option for a static camera because having to constantly rotate it to face forward with my character really screws with my motion sickness. (especially right now when i'm actually ill and already nauseous asdfghjk.)
a way to 'call' residents will be nice. trying to track ursula down and then finding her five miles out to see... pain. 
overall it is a very fun and addicting game, definitely worth the price for the basic pack, but i also think there's a lot left to be desired in terms of customization. (the hairstyles are _super _limited, actually. the closest one to what i wanted was just a rip of anna's hair lmao, and the bangs are completely wrong, so i didn't pick it.) the eyes are a bit... bug-like, too. i think a slider to change their size would've been nice. it can feel kind of stagnant at times, where all you're doing is running between your villagers actively trying to level them up so you have something meaningful to do or running loops around the biomes picking up stuff to sell. when it's good though, it is really good !!


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 21, 2022)

Some of my concerns about the lack of certain materials is starting to resolve itself at this point in the game. I've unlocked a few additional biomes now, and it seems to be much easier to obtain things like iron ore at this point (thank god). - It also seems to be easier to obtain dreamlight in general (probably just because there are more characters/quests/materials, etc. that are available to me). Anyway, that's my update for today. Just noticing that my progress is really gaining speed the further I get into the game.

Also, I unlocked an achievement today...but looking at the criteria, it definitely shouldn't have unlocked already. It was the one for unlocking all of Goofy's stalls. There are supposed to be 7 of them in 7 biomes. I only unlocked 5 of them. (I don't even have access to Forgotten Lands or Frosted Heights yet). Lol.

Oh...and I noticed a really annoying glitch when crafting certain items. For example, Mickey needed tinkering parts. I already had a bunch in a chest, so I thought I could give him those. Nope...the wording of the request specifically says "craft tinkering parts"...and the game takes this quite literally. I needed to obtain more iron ore, create more iron bars, and then craft more tinkering parts, even though I already had more than enough (I am counting this as a glitch, because it's absurd).


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 21, 2022)

Is anyone having issues with the forest of valor? I'm not sure if I am but it feels like it. I've only got the first half open cause of the stumps blocking the bridge so that could have something to do with it. The first time I went there I found like 9 garlic but ever since i get no more than one a day. I have cleared all the night thorns and flowers but it hasn't helped. Also I got a quest from Minnie to pick some blue flowers there with her but again I only find one. I am guessing that all this crap is on the other side of the bridge but idk why it wont spawn on this side. I know to get rid of the stumps i need Anna. I read that her world is in the middle section of the castle but idk which level. I have remy and wall-e so tomorrow ill go get maui and hopefully that will open the 2nd level of the castle and hopefully anna is there.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 21, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> Is anyone having issues with the forest of valor? I'm not sure if I am but it feels like it. I've only got the first half open cause of the stumps blocking the bridge so that could have something to do with it. The first time I went there I found like 9 garlic but ever since i get no more than one a day. I have cleared all the night thorns and flowers but it hasn't helped. Also I got a quest from Minnie to pick some blue flowers there with her but again I only find one. I am guessing that all this crap is on the other side of the bridge but idk why it wont spawn on this side. I know to get rid of the stumps i need Anna. I read that her world is in the middle section of the castle but idk which level. I have remy and wall-e so tomorrow ill go get maui and hopefully that will open the 2nd level of the castle and hopefully anna is there.



The "blue" flowers actually appear more white than anything else. (This confused me a lot at the beginning). And they should spawn wherever. I did have the other side of the bridge open when I completed the flower quest...but, I don't think it should matter either way. (I found most of the flowers on the side that is open from the start...and I think they are just random). 

And, yes...the Frozen level is the middle one on the second tier.


----------



## porkpie28 (Sep 22, 2022)

When you hit the gens rock how long does it take to come back I need 10 for a quest


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 22, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> The "blue" flowers actually appear more white than anything else. (This confused me a lot at the beginning). And they should spawn wherever. I did have the other side of the bridge open when I completed the flower quest...but, I don't think it should matter either way. (I found most of the flowers on the side that is open from the start...and I think they are just random).
> 
> And, yes...the Frozen level is the middle one on the second tier.


thank you! i picked every flower on that side and only got one blue one/ i wouldnt care except minnie wont stop following me. idk why certain quests force them to follow u and others dont(i had this happen with mickey once too) its really annoying. glad to know anna is on the 2nd level cause i cant wait to clear that bridge.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 22, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> Is anyone having issues with the forest of valor? I'm not sure if I am but it feels like it. I've only got the first half open cause of the stumps blocking the bridge so that could have something to do with it. The first time I went there I found like 9 garlic but ever since i get no more than one a day. I have cleared all the night thorns and flowers but it hasn't helped. Also I got a quest from Minnie to pick some blue flowers there with her but again I only find one. I am guessing that all this crap is on the other side of the bridge but idk why it wont spawn on this side. I know to get rid of the stumps i need Anna. I read that her world is in the middle section of the castle but idk which level. I have remy and wall-e so tomorrow ill go get maui and hopefully that will open the 2nd level of the castle and hopefully anna is there.


I just repair the wells in each biome and then move them in "furniture mode" so I can teleport to the areas that are blocked off, that way I can unlock the chests and stock up on new items until I unlock quests that will upgrade my tools so I can then unlock those areas properly. Other than I've not had any problems in the Forest of Valor so far, but it could be that the spawn rate is slower outside of the main biomes especially when it comes to rarer items like the garlic.


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 22, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> thank you! i picked every flower on that side and only got one blue one/ i wouldnt care except minnie wont stop following me. idk why certain quests force them to follow u and others dont(i had this happen with mickey once too) its really annoying. glad to know anna is on the 2nd level cause i cant wait to clear that bridge.


you don't need to unlock all the bottom doors to unlock frozen btw!! i still haven't gone to moana, but i opened the frozen door yesterday.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 22, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> I just repair the wells in each biome and then move them in "furniture mode" so I can teleport to the areas that are blocked off, that way I can unlock the chests and stock up on new items until I unlock quests that will upgrade my tools so I can then unlock those areas properly. Other than I've not had any problems in the Forest of Valor so far, but it could be that the spawn rate is slower outside of the main biomes especially when it comes to rarer items like the garlic.


Omg i did not know u could do that tysm!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2022



daringred_ said:


> you don't need to unlock all the bottom doors to unlock frozen btw!! i still haven't gone to moana, but i opened the frozen door yesterday.


When i went up there yesterday the area was roped off. Ill check again thanks


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 22, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> Omg i did not know u could do that tysm!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2022
> 
> ...


it's in the middle bit of the second floor, which i believe isn't roped off; the side areas are though iirc


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 22, 2022)

Um...so I'm doing the Maui quest to "fish where the island used to be"...but the orange bubbling fishing spot is too close to the raft that you build to find Ariel...so now I'm softlocked out of advancing...I think? I literally cannot fish the spot. Will the spot move if I go away and come back? How can I advance if it won't let me fish here?

*Update: I finally lucked out and got this to work by fishing the VERY edge of the puddle...and only after I reloaded my save. I think it might have nudged over by the tiniest margin, and I was able to just barely get inside of the circle. Any time I aimed directly for it, it was covered up. I got really lucky here. But this is a major issue.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 22, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> it's in the middle bit of the second floor, which i believe isn't roped off; the side areas are though iirc


yes its open. thanks


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 22, 2022)

Am I the only one who is really annoyed with these giant villager homes? Why do we have to build one for every one that we unlock(2 for moana/maui)? There just isn't space for these things. Even the ones in the water feel like they are in the way. Do we have to keep them placed once the villager is there? Do we need access to them(besides the first time to get chests/memories/whatever)? I placed the ones in the water near the shore cause Idk if we need to have access to them or not and the beach(which already feels cluttered) is now more so. I really wish the houses were smaller or could be removed after they move in. Also every time I talk to ursula i have the lets go see your house option. when i click it it takes me alone to her house but the option doesnt go away. anyone know why?


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 23, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> Am I the only one who is really annoyed with these giant villager homes? Why do we have to build one for every one that we unlock(2 for moana/maui)? There just isn't space for these things. Even the ones in the water feel like they are in the way. Do we have to keep them placed once the villager is there? Do we need access to them(besides the first time to get chests/memories/whatever)? I placed the ones in the water near the shore cause Idk if we need to have access to them or not and the beach(which already feels cluttered) is now more so. I really wish the houses were smaller or could be removed after they move in. Also every time I talk to ursula i have the lets go see your house option. when i click it it takes me alone to her house but the option doesnt go away. anyone know why?


You can move the villager houses wherever you like once you've properly built them via Scrooge. I know what you mean about them being so big though. Remy's house is waaaaaay too big for him especially as he's the smallest character in the game. I'm actually going to move all my magical characters (Merlin, Ursula and Mother Gothel etc) to either the Forbidden Forest or the Forgotten Lands as their houses and their overall characters seem to suit those areas better. In turn that will obviously make space for other characters I unlock in the future so that it doesn't become too over crowded in certain areas.

As for Ursula I haven't spoken to her since I moved her in, if I have the same problem I'll let you know but my quest for her at the moment is to see what she needs in her home. I did have a similar issue with Maui and it turned out I just needed to follow through with a quest to go to his realm to collect some items and now I'm waiting for one of my tools to upgrade once I give him a 5 star meal.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 23, 2022)

I don't mind the villager homes...but I will definitely be moving mine around when I get a bit further along. A few of them I placed in weird spots just to progress...but they never felt like they belonged where I put them. My one complaint about the homes, honestly, is that they make you pay to build them. Like...was that really necessary? I hardly ever enter Scrooge's shop, because any time I have 20,000 or 30,000 coins saved up, I know I will need them to build or upgrade something. Literally not gonna get around to buying any clothes or furniture until I've built and upgraded everything else. Which hardly seems like the intended direction of a game like this. (It was definitely more balanced in Animal Crossing with the loans).


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 23, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> You can move the villager houses wherever you like once you've properly built them via Scrooge. I know what you mean about them being so big though. Remy's house is waaaaaay too big for him especially as he's the smallest character in the game. I'm actually going to move all my magical characters (Merlin, Ursula and Mother Gothel etc) to either the Forbidden Forest or the Forgotten Lands as their houses and their overall characters seem to suit those areas better. In turn that will obviously make space for other characters I unlock in the future so that it doesn't become too over crowded in certain areas.
> 
> As for Ursula I haven't spoken to her since I moved her in, if I have the same problem I'll let you know but my quest for her at the moment is to see what she needs in her home. I did have a similar issue with Maui and it turned out I just needed to follow through with a quest to go to his realm to collect some items and now I'm waiting for one of my tools to upgrade once I give him a 5 star meal.


thanks. something occurred to me about ursula. maybe that option is there so that you can put it further out in the water and still have access to it if/when you need it. i'm going to see if maui's house has the same option and if it does i will consider that confirmation of my thinking. i know you can move the houses but they still take up too much space. i like your idea of moving those characters to those realms, it does fit them.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2022



LuchaSloth said:


> I don't mind the villager homes...but I will definitely be moving mine around when I get a bit further along. A few of them I placed in weird spots just to progress...but they never felt like they belonged where I put them. My one complaint about the homes, honestly, is that they make you pay to build them. Like...was that really necessary? I hardly ever enter Scrooge's shop, because any time I have 20,000 or 30,000 coins saved up, I know I will need them to build or upgrade something. Literally not gonna get around to buying any clothes or furniture until I've built and upgraded everything else. Which hardly seems like the intended direction of a game like this. (It was definitely more balanced in Animal Crossing with the loans).


yes i hate that we have to pay for the houses too. and i agree about the price of things especially in scrooge's shop(he's worse than the nooks lol). whats really weird is i saw a bed for like 1750 and then a backpack for 11,000! i think yall have that backward lol.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 24, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> thanks. something occurred to me about ursula. maybe that option is there so that you can put it further out in the water and still have access to it if/when you need it. i'm going to see if maui's house has the same option and if it does i will consider that confirmation of my thinking. i know you can move the houses but they still take up too much space. i like your idea of moving those characters to those realms, it does fit them.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 23, 2022
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how far out in to the water you can place those characters houses although do know not to put any in front of the pier as you need that space open for one of Maui's quests. I'm hoping you can place some further out though especially if they give our characters the ability to swim later on which will also make use of how much ocean they've added to the game yet we can only paddle between the main island and the mini islands. 

I completely agree about the price ratio, I was watching a live stream with Console Catio last night and even she said the ratio of the prices was absurd and needed to be sorted out. It's no wonder everyone is mass farming pumpkins, okra and cotton right now to line their pockets so they can spend without going broke all the time... myself included.


----------



## porkpie28 (Sep 24, 2022)

I agree what people are saying about the villagers homes there are way to big and the rat has the bigger one and he is small


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 24, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> I'm not sure how far out in to the water you can place those characters houses although do know not to put any in front of the pier as you need that space open for one of Maui's quests. I'm hoping you can place some further out though especially if they give our characters the ability to swim later on which will also make use of how much ocean they've added to the game yet we can only paddle between the main island and the mini islands.
> 
> I completely agree about the price ratio, I was watching a live stream with Console Catio last night and even she said the ratio of the prices was absurd and needed to be sorted out. It's no wonder everyone is mass farming pumpkins, okra and cotton right now to line their pockets so they can spend without going broke all the time... myself included.


I checked and maui does not have the visit my house option like ursula so that rules out my idea. i put maui and ursula's houses to the left near the cave she was trapped in so at least they are somewhat out of the way. it would be cool if we can swim at some point


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 24, 2022)

Swimming would definitely solve the placement issues for the homes that go in the water. I would just put them out at sea as standalone islands, leaving my coastline open for fishing.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 24, 2022)

Just a heads up for those doing the star path event. I finished the last task today and went to buy the items(I had previously bought 3 items from the 1st page and nothing else). Idk if there is a glitch, a missing task or if they want to force you to use moonstones to buy pixar balls but you don't earn enough for everything. I thought that once you did all the tasks you would have enough pixar balls to buy everything but this isn't true. When I got to page 5 I realized I wasn't going to have enough but it forced me to buy every item on that page to get to the last page and then I was out of pixar balls. The last page is 175 moonstone. The only other way is if I buy pixar balls with moonstones and you get 10 balls for 200 moonstone so why would I spend 200 to get 175? So I'm really mad right now. So make sure you buy the items you want most first or if you want that last moonstones make sure you have enough pixar balls to buy out the whole 5th page once you unlock it. I sent an email to gameloft and i hope they fix this.

EDIT: just wanted to add that i have read about people having other issues with the star path like being unable to buy items. you get a message like unable to complete transaction or not available right now something along those lines. i was also getting that message but i was able to buy the items after trying several times. idk if this had anything to do with my not having enough pixar balls just thought i'd mention it for added info. also i read that gameloft is aware of and looking into those issues so hopefully it will be patched soon.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 25, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> Just a heads up for those doing the star path event. I finished the last task today and went to buy the items(I had previously bought 3 items from the 1st page and nothing else). Idk if there is a glitch, a missing task or if they want to force you to use moonstones to buy pixar balls but you don't earn enough for everything. I thought that once you did all the tasks you would have enough pixar balls to buy everything but this isn't true. When I got to page 5 I realized I wasn't going to have enough but it forced me to buy every item on that page to get to the last page and then I was out of pixar balls. The last page is 175 moonstone. The only other way is if I buy pixar balls with moonstones and you get 10 balls for 200 moonstone so why would I spend 200 to get 175? So I'm really mad right now. So make sure you buy the items you want most first or if you want that last moonstones make sure you have enough pixar balls to buy out the whole 5th page once you unlock it. I sent an email to gameloft and i hope they fix this.
> 
> EDIT: just wanted to add that i have read about people having other issues with the star path like being unable to buy items. you get a message like unable to complete transaction or not available right now something along those lines. i was also getting that message but i was able to buy the items after trying several times. idk if this had anything to do with my not having enough pixar balls just thought i'd mention it for added info. also i read that gameloft is aware of and looking into those issues so hopefully it will be patched soon.


Thanks for this. I bought some of the items from PixarFest yesterday but I didn't check to see if I actually had them so I will when I log on to play later on today. I have a heads up of my own for anyone who has started decorating, apparently there's a limit to how many decorative items you can use in each biome. Apparently it's 600 only (now) and I believe this includes trees and bushes alongside any craftable or bought items from Scrooge too.

Also one little nifty tip I picked up yesterday is if you want (for example) to use more trellis but don't have enough materials to craft more, pick one up and delete it. Then head to Scrooge's shop and ask to buy more furniture and he'll have it in stock. Basically whatever is in your storage will be in Scrooge's as well meaning you won't have to waste valuable crafting materials to make more when you're decorating your valley. The same goes for items that unlock as you level up although I don't know if its the same for items you unlock when your friendship levels up with villagers doing their daily tasks.


----------



## porkpie28 (Sep 25, 2022)

This game looks like it will be here for a long time to come so many characters there can add i really hope we also get snow at Christmas


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 25, 2022)

I finally upgraded the watering can to remove the larger mushroom clusters and my pickaxe to clear the large coral from the beach. Such a relief to have the burden of those stupid blockades gone.


----------



## porkpie28 (Sep 25, 2022)

Why are the houses so big not enough space to put them anyway I wish there would place there home down for you


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 25, 2022)

Feel like I'm about to run out of things to do very soon. I mean...there will always be plenty of tasks to obtain more dreamlight and stuff...but the main tasks are about to end for me. I only need to unlock the Forgotten Lands now. This will require 15,000 dreamlight, which sounded impossible not too long ago...but I just spent 10,000 to unlock the Frosted Heights and I already have about 3,000 again. So...I'll have that 15k soon enough. And then it will just be grinding to do everyone's level 10 quests. Then I guess I'll just be waiting until they make more of the doors in the castle available. Which is not a terrible thing. Seems like I'll finally be able to save some coins and do some much needed maintenance on the actual layout of my town (of which I have literally done none). Also, it sounds like Lion King and Toy Story doors are supposed to be available soon (?)


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 25, 2022)

porkpie28 said:


> Why are the houses so big not enough space to put them anyway I wish there would place there home down for you


I think the idea with the big houses is to place some in other biomes as oppose to just the plaza, peaceful meadow and dazzle beach. I’ve seen a lot of other players place Ursula’s house in the Glades of Trust as the glow from her house matches the glowing flowers.

I myself have already moved Goofy’s house to where Merlin was originally and made a huge farm. Also I’ve found placing Remy’s house and restaurant on the left hand side of the plaza against the tall rocks makes both building look less monstrous in size.


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 25, 2022)

ironically, i've got most of the houses (i think; i'm only missing three characters, and two of them will go on the beach/water) and empty space is still a big issue for me. maybe it's because i potentially haven't picked up every material yet, but it feels like there's a lack of outdoor specific furniture. you can craft a bunch of different flowerbeds, but that mostly feels like it. the one fountain i've unlocked (i haven't received mickey's yet, i have a backlog of quests lmao) is _way _too big imo, and i think the game could definitely benefit from smaller variants if there aren't already any. i have mickey, minnie, scrooge and remy + his restaurant in the plaza, along with my own house and a garden. goofy is in the meadow, and i plan to move all his carts there (if the game will let me anyway) to make a mini market. wall-e is also there with his own garden, and i'll move merlin to the grove, probably. 

but, yeah, for me, beyond the plaza + meadow, the biomes feel pretty dead at the moment. i've no doubt that will change as the game ages, since most of the princess and the frog cast would suit the grove, too, but right now i have no idea how to go about decorating anything beyond the plaza and meadow. i cheated scrooge's quests for this by using the trellis walls to make little enclosures for each of the pillars i've unlocked lmao.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 25, 2022)

Does anyone know if there is a list of how much longer it takes to grow crops outside their biomes? I have read it takes longer but nothing on how much longer. Also is that the reason they have to be watered more than once or does that happen either way? Trying to figure out if it's worth it to plant closer to my house or not. Fyi I read that as of now there is no way to get rid of the bones blocking the bridges in the sunlit plateau so the only way across is to repair the well and move it to the other side(thank you again @TalviSyreni for this tip it has been a life saver).


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 26, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> Does anyone know if there is a list of how much longer it takes to grow crops outside their biomes? I have read it takes longer but nothing on how much longer. Also is that the reason they have to be watered more than once or does that happen either way? Trying to figure out if it's worth it to plant closer to my house or not. Fyi I read that as of now there is no way to get rid of the bones blocking the bridges in the sunlit plateau so the only way across is to repair the well and move it to the other side(thank you again @TalviSyreni for this tip it has been a life saver).


I think they take a little longer to grow outside of their biomes but not a massive amount, I've been growing pumpkins in the Peaceful Meadow as well as their original home The Forgotten Lands and I don't notice much of a difference. Both sets still take four hours to grow and need watering twice, and I still get a nice bonus amount with a farming buddy. The only thing I can think of is the pumpkins are bigger if grown in their own biomes as I did have some slightly skinny and smaller pumpkins from my meadows plot.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 26, 2022



daringred_ said:


> ironically, i've got most of the houses (i think; i'm only missing three characters, and two of them will go on the beach/water) and empty space is still a big issue for me. maybe it's because i potentially haven't picked up every material yet, but it feels like there's a lack of outdoor specific furniture. you can craft a bunch of different flowerbeds, but that mostly feels like it. the one fountain i've unlocked (i haven't received mickey's yet, i have a backlog of quests lmao) is _way _too big imo, and i think the game could definitely benefit from smaller variants if there aren't already any. i have mickey, minnie, scrooge and remy + his restaurant in the plaza, along with my own house and a garden. goofy is in the meadow, and i plan to move all his carts there (if the game will let me anyway) to make a mini market. wall-e is also there with his own garden, and i'll move merlin to the grove, probably.
> 
> but, yeah, for me, beyond the plaza + meadow, the biomes feel pretty dead at the moment. i've no doubt that will change as the game ages, since most of the princess and the frog cast would suit the grove, too, but right now i have no idea how to go about decorating anything beyond the plaza and meadow. i cheated scrooge's quests for this by using the trellis walls to make little enclosures for each of the pillars i've unlocked lmao.


Beware when it comes to decorating, apparently you can only have up to 600 items in each biome, this doesn't include trees and shrubs thankfully but still a pain in the butt if you like to make your spaces feel full. Ive seen some amazing builds on Instagram but you can tell they've reached the 600 limit and with the game being in Early Access you just know that what we're unlocking (items wise) isn't even half of what the game probably plans to release when the game becomes free for all next year.


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 26, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> I think they take a little longer to grow outside of their biomes but not a massive amount, I've been growing pumpkins in the Peaceful Meadow as well as their original home The Forgotten Lands and I don't notice much of a difference. Both sets still take four hours to grow and need watering twice, and I still get a nice bonus amount with a farming buddy. The only thing I can think of is the pumpkins are bigger if grown in their own biomes as I did have some slightly skinny and smaller pumpkins from my meadows plot.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 26, 2022
> 
> ...


oh, don't worry !! i'm only at 300 item wise in the plaza. most of my void fill is shrubs and trees, which don't count, like you said. it would probably be higher, but it looks like you can't craft more of the white picket fence for some reason? or at least google didn't help me find the answer ajfkfkska, so if anyone here knows 

i don't keep up with their socials or anything, but i wonder if they plan to add any more characters etc. before it goes free to play. there are still three months left of this year, and i suspect most people who have it early access will have basically reached endgame at that point and have enough dreamlight to auto-unlock any additional biomes they may add. (kind of makes me wish there was a dreamlight -> coins conversion feature since i now have no need for it afaik.)


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 26, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> oh, don't worry !! i'm only at 300 item wise in the plaza. most of my void fill is shrubs and trees, which don't count, like you said. it would probably be higher, but it looks like you can't craft more of the white picket fence for some reason? or at least google didn't help me find the answer ajfkfkska, so if anyone here knows
> 
> i don't keep up with their socials or anything, but i wonder if they plan to add any more characters etc. before it goes free to play. there are still three months left of this year, and i suspect most people who have it early access will have basically reached endgame at that point and have enough dreamlight to auto-unlock any additional biomes they may add. (kind of makes me wish there was a dreamlight -> coins conversion feature since i now have no need for it afaik.)


Someone on Reddit was asking about the picket fence and apparently what we start with is all we're getting... for now, which is a shame as everyone loves using that particular fence. The only update we have coming is Scar from The Lion King in "Early Fall" and Toy Story in "Late Fall". I have a feeling we'll get new characters every season (e.g. late winter and spring etc) until the game is released for free and then we'll have to start paying for add on's like you do with The Sims franchise.


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 26, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> Someone on Reddit was asking about the picket fence and apparently what we start with is all we're getting... for now, which is a shame as everyone loves using that particular fence. The only update we have coming is Scar from The Lion King in "Early Fall" and Toy Story in "Late Fall". I have a feeling we'll get new characters every season (e.g. late winter and spring etc) until the game is released for free and then we'll have to start paying for add on's like you do with The Sims franchise.



oof, i really hope they don't _completely _lock characters beyond a paywall, since that's arguably core gameplay. it would be like pocket camp locking new villagers behind leaf tickets, which they would understandably face backlash for. in my opinion, it should mostly only be aesthetic items that go behind a paywall. if they plan to do it with actual characters, i hope they go 50/50 at the very least. for example, everyone is given scar, simba and nala, but mufasa and sarabi can be bought together to 'complete' the lion king set in the collection tab. of course, i'd prefer they just stick with (better) exclusive clothes and furniture and things like a collection of various cat and dog companions costing real money/moonstones, but. this is disney, so my faith in them is below zero rip.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 26, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> oof, i really hope they don't _completely _lock characters beyond a paywall, since that's arguably core gameplay. it would be like pocket camp locking new villagers behind leaf tickets, which they would understandably face backlash for. in my opinion, it should mostly only be aesthetic items that go behind a paywall. if they plan to do it with actual characters, i hope they go 50/50 at the very least. for example, everyone is given scar, simba and nala, but mufasa and sarabi can be bought together to 'complete' the lion king set in the collection tab. of course, i'd prefer they just stick with (better) exclusive clothes and furniture and things like a collection of various cat and dog companions costing real money/moonstones, but. this is disney, so my faith in them is below zero rip.


That’s what I’m hoping as well to keep everything more equal otherwise there’s going to be a lot of fans feeling left out if they can’t afford certain characters etc. I can definitely see them doing more PixarFest’s that will be paid content but revolve around Marvel and Star Wars as well. This game has a lot of possibilities to it that I’m intrigued to see now that it’s gaining a fan base thanks to its early access release.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 26, 2022)

Some of these quests are really grindy and it sucks. I have a lot of quests to do so I decided to try to get some done tonight. From now on I have to remember not to pick up a quest unless I am ready to do it. Why? Because it's very confusing when you had items needed at the time you picked it up or since you picked it up and now you don't. I went to do goofy's fix the boat quest and I thought I had everything, until i went to craft the repair kit. I need lots of hard wood and iron ingots even though the quest log says i have it all. There so many areas with hardwood but they all mostly give softwood. and the glade is the best drop rate wise for iron ore(for me at least) but i ran through the glade, the plateau and multiple times hitting mines and picking up wood and still don't have enough. I thought digging the stumps would help but nope mostly softwood from them too. This really makes me hate doing quests. minimally there should be an area that is hardwood only. idk if kristoffs stall will sell hardwood or iron since i only just built it and need to get his friendship up to 10 before i can upgrade it. also i hate that the goofy and moana boat quests need a crap ton of the same stuff(especially fiber which is the bane of my existence because seaweed is stupid hard to get). Yes i know fishing out of the bubbles gets seaweed but at least half the time i still get a fish. i really do like this game i just wish the quests were less of a grind to do.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 27, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> Some of these quests are really grindy and it sucks. I have a lot of quests to do so I decided to try to get some done tonight. From now on I have to remember not to pick up a quest unless I am ready to do it. Why? Because it's very confusing when you had items needed at the time you picked it up or since you picked it up and now you don't. I went to do goofy's fix the boat quest and I thought I had everything, until i went to craft the repair kit. I need lots of hard wood and iron ingots even though the quest log says i have it all. There so many areas with hardwood but they all mostly give softwood. and the glade is the best drop rate wise for iron ore(for me at least) but i ran through the glade, the plateau and multiple times hitting mines and picking up wood and still don't have enough. I thought digging the stumps would help but nope mostly softwood from them too. This really makes me hate doing quests. minimally there should be an area that is hardwood only. idk if kristoffs stall will sell hardwood or iron since i only just built it and need to get his friendship up to 10 before i can upgrade it. also i hate that the goofy and moana boat quests need a crap ton of the same stuff(especially fiber which is the bane of my existence because seaweed is stupid hard to get). Yes i know fishing out of the bubbles gets seaweed but at least half the time i still get a fish. i really do like this game i just wish the quests were less of a grind to do.


The item ratio for things like hardwood and seaweed needs to be upped a little to make quests feel less like a chore but I can see why you need so much to complete a quest. Similar to ACNH Disney clearly want you to take your take through the game rather than rush it like some other players are currently doing and now have nothing left to do but decorate until the next update drops something this autumn. I've actually untracked all my quests for now so I can concentrate on farming and build my money instead as well as get all my current villagers to level 10 before unlocking more.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 27, 2022)

I had issues with item drops (until I didn't). It honestly feels like the game requests items that are challenging to obtain at the time of quests, and then inundates you with too many shortly after. Mushrooms absolutely killed me when trying to upgrade my watering can...but as soon as you complete the quest, you'll get more mushrooms than you'll ever have any need for. It's all balanced (or not) very oddly.

That said...I pretty much finished the available portion of the game yesterday. I think they may have underestimated how popular this game would be, and haven't really added enough "meat and potato" content to it. I get that it's in early access...but it still feels like there should be a bit more. (Particularly speaking, it's very weird to me that there are pillars without orbs). It kinda bothers me to have these pillars humming away with dark energy, and no way to complete them yet.  

For now, I'm just gonna grind coins and dreamlight...and work on my town layout.


----------



## daringred_ (Sep 27, 2022)

the game flat out just _ate _my fountain. placed it down, exited decorating mode, and boom, it's gone. not where i put it, not in any of the other biomes, not in my inventory. the game just _stole _it lmao. those things are expensive to make too, man, now i have to work towards making a second so i can finish the meadow's layout.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 27, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> The item ratio for things like hardwood and seaweed needs to be upped a little to make quests feel less like a chore but I can see why you need so much to complete a quest. Similar to ACNH Disney clearly want you to take your take through the game rather than rush it like some other players are currently doing and now have nothing left to do but decorate until the next update drops something this autumn. I've actually untracked all my quests for now so I can concentrate on farming and build my money instead as well as get all my current villagers to level 10 before unlocking more.


is tracking it what makes them follow you everywhere? that drives me nuts when they won't go away. I'm working on getting them all to ten as well(i still have to get elsa ariel and eric). Half the time i try to give them something but i can't until i do a quest, also annoying.

	Post automatically merged: Sep 27, 2022



daringred_ said:


> the game flat out just _ate _my fountain. placed it down, exited decorating mode, and boom, it's gone. not where i put it, not in any of the other biomes, not in my inventory. the game just _stole _it lmao. those things are expensive to make too, man, now i have to work towards making a second so i can finish the meadow's layout.


check your furniture tab, that's where stuff ends up when that happens to me.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 27, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> is tracking it what makes them follow you everywhere? that drives me nuts when they won't go away. I'm working on getting them all to ten as well(i still have to get elsa ariel and eric). Half the time i try to give them something but i can't until i do a quest, also annoying.


Yes. If you untrack a quest that particular villager will no longer follow you around. Also I find it’s easier to start a quest if a villager won’t change their dialogue, untrack it and then carry on doing my dailies to get them to level 10. 

It’s worth it even though my quest list is really long at the moment.


----------



## stitchmaker (Sep 27, 2022)

Minnie Quest picking 6 flowers took awhile until I found a way to complete it.  With the well placed on the area I couldn't get to I was able to get 5/6 flowers.  To get the last flower I check my storage for more and removed one.  Went back to the area they grew in, dropped the flower and picked it up.  Got a check mark and 6/6 flowers.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 27, 2022)

I have questions about scrooge mcduck rebuild the valley quests. I'm assuming once you have done them you are free to pick the crap back up. So to that end once I do the meadow one an i pick up stuff from there and use the same items on the beach and so on? thanks


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 28, 2022)

Dreamlight Valley developers are working on more patches as well what's to come from the game in the next few weeks.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574851386474434573

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574851389481750528


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 28, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> I have questions about scrooge mcduck rebuild the valley quests. I'm assuming once you have done them you are free to pick the crap back up. So to that end once I do the meadow one an i pick up stuff from there and use the same items on the beach and so on? thanks



Correct. Also, paths count. All I kept doing was laying down a line of paths. In doing this, I didn't even bother picking them back up...because they are easy enough to craft and don't act as an eyesore.

* As for these incoming patches/updates...3 weeks is a pretty long wait. I think I might start playing Hokko Life in the meantime.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 28, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> Correct. Also, paths count. All I kept doing was laying down a line of paths. In doing this, I didn't even bother picking them back up...because they are easy enough to craft and don't act as an eyesore.
> 
> * As for these incoming patches/updates...3 weeks is a pretty long wait. I think I might start playing Hokko Life in the meantime.


thanks. I was wondering if the paths counted too


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 28, 2022)

I'm trying to finish the "it's bad for business" quest with scrooge and ursula. They can be right next to each other and the conversation won't trigger. then i i click and him and he tells me again he wants to talk to her. anyone know if there is a way around this? thanks


----------



## porkpie28 (Sep 28, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> I'm trying to finish the "it's bad for business" quest with scrooge and ursula. They can be right next to each other and the conversation won't trigger. then i i click and him and he tells me again he wants to talk to her. anyone know if there is a way around this? thanks


You could try and track the quest or maybe close down the game


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 28, 2022)

porkpie28 said:


> You could try and track the quest or maybe close down the game


i did both and it worked thanks


----------



## LuchaSloth (Sep 28, 2022)

The water-bound characters are a pain in general. Ursula and Ariel are both difficult to track down on the map (they like to dive under the water and appear at different places constantly). Also, you need to be right next to them...and sometimes they are too far away. Very flawed mechanics.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Sep 29, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> I'm trying to finish the "it's bad for business" quest with scrooge and ursula. They can be right next to each other and the conversation won't trigger. then i i click and him and he tells me again he wants to talk to her. anyone know if there is a way around this? thanks


Ask Scrooge to join you whilst doing your dailies and then track Ursula down, that should trigger them to talk. It worked for someone else who couldn't get Wall-E to talk to Ariel and the same thing was suggested and it then triggered the two of them to talk so the quest could be completed.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 29, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> Ask Scrooge to join you whilst doing your dailies and then track Ursula down, that should trigger them to talk. It worked for someone else who couldn't get Wall-E to talk to Ariel and the same thing was suggested and it then triggered the two of them to talk so the quest could be completed.


i was able to finish it thanks. unfortunately this has become a continuing problem with other characters. It's always when one character says "lets go talk to X" and then they dont go. So far restarting is fixing it but thats not a short process with the switch. Also i've now had 2 sets of characters fuse together for no reason and you can only talk to one and when it happened with anna and kristoff she disappeared from the map too). Plus farming is becoming more of an issue too. I've always had problems with multiple planting(press A then hold A) but its getting worse. even when i manage to do it its like the character isnt approaching the plant enough so that after a few she is too far away and just stops. this also happens with planting but not as bad. btw am i the only one who hates the chase the crop crap when they shoot all over the place? i mean what is the point? do u get extra if u manage to pick them all up? not worth the aggravation.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 29, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> The water-bound characters are a pain in general. Ursula and Ariel are both difficult to track down on the map (they like to dive under the water and appear at different places constantly). Also, you need to be right next to them...and sometimes they are too far away. Very flawed mechanics.


yes i agree. especially when are lucky enough to catch them in a spot but there are rocks in the way. today ariel was in the big pond in the meadow on the back left side facing the rocks brushing her hair. i could not talk to her and had to wait until she moved again.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 1, 2022)

Pumpkins. As far as I know they take 4 hours to grow with a second watering halfway through. So if I plant some at night, log off and come back the next day are they now at the halfway point or are you starting the 4 hours over? I'm also not trusting the rain to water them until the update. Thanks


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 2, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> Pumpkins. As far as I know they take 4 hours to grow with a second watering halfway through. So if I plant some at night, log off and come back the next day are they now at the halfway point or are you starting the 4 hours over? I'm also not trusting the rain to water them until the update. Thanks


They're at the halfway point. I planted some last night and watered them once before logging off. When I log on today they'll need another water before they finally grow. It all depends how long you play after you plant them as mine took two days to grow because I was only playing for an hour during the week (and they were planted outside of their biome). The long wait is worth it though I've made over 400k since farming pumpkins.


----------



## porkpie28 (Oct 2, 2022)

I can not wait for the update fix I get rain all the time does not do anything


----------



## Romaki (Oct 2, 2022)

I'll play it when it's free, but I have to say it looks beautiful. I'm just not that into Disney though.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 2, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> They're at the halfway point. I planted some last night and watered them once before logging off. When I log on today they'll need another water before they finally grow. It all depends how long you play after you plant them as mine took two days to grow because I was only playing for an hour during the week (and they were planted outside of their biome). The long wait is worth it though I've made over 400k since farming pumpkins.


Thank you again. I am also planting them outside their biome and making good money. I also always have a farming buddy for harvesting. I think i didn't realize that rain wasn't watering them at first because it looked like it was(they would appear watered but when rain stopped they were dry again).


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 2, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> Thank you again. I am also planting them outside their biome and making good money. I also always have a farming buddy for harvesting. I think i didn't realize that rain wasn't watering them at first because it looked like it was(they would appear watered but when rain stopped they were dry again).


No problem. Apparently the developers are fixing the rain so that they will water crops for you. That should help save us watering certain crops multiple times.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 2, 2022)

Is anyone playing this on the switch having trouble with farming, specifically the plant/harvest multiple option? I'm trying to figure out if it's the game or my controller. From the start I have had trouble with plant multiple(push A then hold A) sometimes it works other times it doesn't. Harvesting was find cause I could just hold A without tapping it first. Lately I'm having extreme difficulty with both. It takes a good while to get the multiple thing to work and even when it does I usually only get a few spaces and the character just stops moving(I am smashing the A button down hard). And when  planting is a pain because i have to be right on top of the spot to get the plant option but then she moves over to actually plant and ends up turning and plant in another row. This is an issue because if i do get her going with multiple she will stop once she gets to the one planted out of order and i have to start all over again.  Nevermind that the stupid helper keeps getting in the way as well(they love to be right where the golden spot ends up and then it makes me talk to them and i miss all the extra crops). I don't mind buying a new controller but i dont want to spend the money for no reason. thanks


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 2, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> Is anyone playing this on the switch having trouble with farming, specifically the plant/harvest multiple option? I'm trying to figure out if it's the game or my controller. From the start I have had trouble with plant multiple(push A then hold A) sometimes it works other times it doesn't. Harvesting was find cause I could just hold A without tapping it first. Lately I'm having extreme difficulty with both. It takes a good while to get the multiple thing to work and even when it does I usually only get a few spaces and the character just stops moving(I am smashing the A button down hard). And when  planting is a pain because i have to be right on top of the spot to get the plant option but then she moves over to actually plant and ends up turning and plant in another row. This is an issue because if i do get her going with multiple she will stop once she gets to the one planted out of order and i have to start all over again.  Nevermind that the stupid helper keeps getting in the way as well(they love to be right where the golden spot ends up and then it makes me talk to them and i miss all the extra crops). I don't mind buying a new controller but i dont want to spend the money for no reason. thanks


no, i have this, with the stopping/starting or long pauses before she moves to the next spot. it got so annoying that i found it quicker to just harvest and plant one at a time. fortunately, my farm is only four 3x3 patches, so it doesn't take long regardless, but i imagine it would probably be annoying for someone who has massive farms and gets most of their money through selling crops/food.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 3, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> Is anyone playing this on the switch having trouble with farming, specifically the plant/harvest multiple option? I'm trying to figure out if it's the game or my controller. From the start I have had trouble with plant multiple(push A then hold A) sometimes it works other times it doesn't. Harvesting was find cause I could just hold A without tapping it first. Lately I'm having extreme difficulty with both. It takes a good while to get the multiple thing to work and even when it does I usually only get a few spaces and the character just stops moving(I am smashing the A button down hard). And when  planting is a pain because i have to be right on top of the spot to get the plant option but then she moves over to actually plant and ends up turning and plant in another row. This is an issue because if i do get her going with multiple she will stop once she gets to the one planted out of order and i have to start all over again.  Nevermind that the stupid helper keeps getting in the way as well(they love to be right where the golden spot ends up and then it makes me talk to them and i miss all the extra crops). I don't mind buying a new controller but i dont want to spend the money for no reason. thanks


Yes. This is another issue that will be fixed as I can't auto harvest/plant either... well not like you can do on other consoles. I can harvest or plant quickly but I have to be the middle of four tiles for it to work. However it should work that you just hold the button down and your character moves in straight line automatically and either plants or harvests crops. As for my farming buddy, I lock them in a fenced off area so I can harvest in peace and then let them out so they give me all the extra crops after I've finished. Weirdly enough it's so satisfying watching all those extra crops come out of them all at once.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 3, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> Yes. This is another issue that will be fixed as I can't auto harvest/plant either... well not like you can do on other consoles. I can harvest or plant quickly but I have to be the middle of four tiles for it to work. However it should work that you just hold the button down and your character moves in straight line automatically and either plants or harvests crops. As for my farming buddy, I lock them in a fenced off area so I can harvest in peace and then let them out so they give me all the extra crops after I've finished.Weirdly enough it's so satisfying watching all those extra crops come out of them all at once.


great idea, i saw that on youtube about the helper and forgot. ill be making a fenced area for them today. im sorry you are having the issue too but at im glad i know its not my controller and didnt waste money


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 3, 2022)

Well...I got locked out of completing the current quest because I can't pick up the lightbulb in Wall-E's house. Sounds like it's a known issue that needs to be patched. In other words...RIP to my progress. Lol.


----------



## porkpie28 (Oct 3, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> Well...I got locked out of completing the current quest because I can't pick up the lightbulb in Wall-E's house. Sounds like it's a known issue that needs to be patched. In other words...RIP to my progress. Lol.


Same with me I just got him today oh well just have to wait another 2 weeks


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 3, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> Well...I got locked out of completing the current quest because I can't pick up the lightbulb in Wall-E's house. Sounds like it's a known issue that needs to be patched. In other words...RIP to my progress. Lol.


Last week I was able to complete that Quest on the Switch.   The Quest got unlocked late at night and I skipped it because of the glitch.  A poster on another board was able to complete so I gave it a try.  Started the Quest unmarked and went to Wall-E house first.  Walked down the right wall and I was able to pick up the lightbulb.  Left his house and Wall-E was outside and after speaking to him the Quest got marked.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 9, 2022)

Fyi if you put furniture in the elephant graveyard you may find you can't pick it back up but there is a way. Zoom in real close and you will be able to. I don't know if this will work repeatedly do probably a good idea not to risk it.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 10, 2022)

I just need to vent a little. I know this game is in beta and therefore issues are expected but it seems like the switch has more problems then any other platform. my game crashes almost every time I play(i can be doing something as simple as walking in my house) and I get the game has closed because of an issue message. My character gets this weird glitch where her leg looks all swollen when i'm outside(this comes and goes) and this weird thing where the game camera suddenly swings across the map to a random spot and back(eventually), this happens multiple times per gameplay session. Other characters walking around flashing as they move. The menu page(where you have collections,critters,meals etc) has glitched a lot where it gets stuck in the middle of one tab, this one hasn't happened lately but it probably will now. Also had an issue with the star path where even though i did all the tasks i dont have enough pixar balls for the moonstones on the last page( i bought all the items after i was done and it made me buy everything from the last full page before unlocking the last page and i had no pixar balls left). i sent a message to gameloft but got nothing back but an automated message. this isnt a glitch but the decorating controls are freakin awful, i wont even bother with paths because its impossible). they need to take a lesson from ac on this cause they made it easy. and tonight i was doing gothels lvl 10 quest and now i'm stuck. when i cooked the stone some of the items were in inventory and not in my bag so the game didnt count them. so the stone is cooked but it still wants me to cook it which i cant do again and i cant give the stone to gothel. this sucks. one of the nice things about this game was the supposed ability to make things without taking items out of inventory but apparently this isnt the case. i really hope this update happens soon and fixes this crap.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 11, 2022)

Wow...I've never experienced most of those glitches. - I guess the Switch version really is a lot less stable than the Xbox version. I think the only one of those that I've definitely experienced is the camera flying across the map glitch. Always bugs me out when it happens...but it usually only happens about once per session.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 11, 2022)

Has anyone used the cloud save function to move their game to another platform? How do you do it? Do you have to pay for the game again since it's in early release? I am playing on switch but I'd like to see if it runs better on pc. Thanks


----------



## Sara? (Oct 11, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> Has anyone used the cloud save function to move their game to another platform? How do you do it? Do you have to pay for the game again since it's in early release? I am playing on switch but I'd like to see if it runs better on pc. Thanks


 I tried to do that move, but in my case i wanted from pc to switch, unfortunately i think we will have to wait until it is for free to do the move  or pay the game once more. Ill just wait


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 11, 2022)

Sara? said:


> I tried to do that move, but in my case i wanted from pc to switch, unfortunately i think we will have to wait until it is for free to do the move  or pay the game once more. Ill just wait


thanks i figured that was the case


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 11, 2022)

can echo the switch having 101 issues. i crash at least once a day, and at the most random points. considering how long the game takes to load each time, it really makes me want to stop playing for the day sometimes. i also have characters randomly flashing as they walk, or, in my case, getting stuck in place; i take goofy fishing, and he gets stuck on the pier half of the time. he does immediately come running if i fish in a different spot, but it's weird that it happens at all. i also bought a shirt the other day that never showed up in my inventory rip, and there have been multiple instances of exiting decorating mode and the items being in completely random places instead of where i placed them. (as if decorating isn't already _incredibly _finicky on switch.) and like tiff, i've also got the exact same bug with the gothel quest, except i actually did have all of the ingredients in my inventory, the game just refused to tick them off, even after i cooked the crystal, and now i'm just stuck with it because she's asking me to cook it again lmao. i've also read about a lot of people not getting minnie's level 10 dress (the quest isn't in the game yet or something?), which is so weird to me because i got it from a clothing bag long before minnie even appeared.

it's a little weird that we're paying them to bug test their game considering that they don't address the bugs as frequently as i think they should. saving it all for a single update (does it even have a release date?) just seems super... inconvenient? like, i feel this crashing issue could've been fixed a while ago, but instead we're just being told to deal with it until they batch release bug fixes.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 11, 2022)

Completed all the Quest last week on the Switch.   For most Quests I made sure to save for each part, pulled items out of storage and than checked with the character before cooking or crafting any items.  The Frozen players were in the restaurant during most of their Quests and the game likes to crash when you leave.

Elsa- Break The Ice Quest was one I had problems with.   I could hear her talking but couldn't find her.
Found a post on on Reddit that gave a solution from a Facebook poster.
Find Donald Duck and ask to hang out
Go to where Elsa house
Ask to Visit Donald Duck house and than leave his House.  You'll be back with Elsa. 
After that I was able to complete the Quest.  Maui works for that Glitch.

Most Days it crashes 1 to 3 times.  I did have one day where it didn't crash.  At the time I was just fishing with Goofy and picking up resources as I went. 
From Reddit posts the Devs know about Elsa Glitch and Mother Gothel Final Quest.


----------



## Amilee (Oct 12, 2022)

i love this game but yes the switch version is so bad. i have really bad frame drops and my game crashes like every hour. i just save after everything i do now lol i hope they can fix this with the next update. i got through with every quest and the event pass and even decorated a bit but it gets frustrating when it crashes so often.

also another problem i have is that i always get the same items in scrooges shop, not literally but they repeat a lot and i always have like 3 or 4 beds and its really annoying. and i only get money from chests, i have really bad luck in this game it seems


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 13, 2022)

Amilee said:


> i love this game but yes the switch version is so bad. i have really bad frame drops and my game crashes like every hour. i just save after everything i do now lol i hope they can fix this with the next update. i got through with every quest and the event pass and even decorated a bit but it gets frustrating when it crashes so often.
> 
> also another problem i have is that i always get the same items in scrooges shop, not literally but they repeat a lot and i always have like 3 or 4 beds and its really annoying. and i only get money from chests, i have really bad luck in this game it seems


oh the scrooge's shop thing is a _mood_. i haven't seen a wig or hair accessory in there since the first week or so of having the game, and it's driving me insane, because just having a 'bare' head makes my outfits feel incomplete  decided to go detective starting today and make a spreadsheet of what i get each day just to see if things are actually repeating as often as it feels or if it's confirmation bias lmao. (also, does anyone else feel like his prices are all over the place sometimes lol?)

can also echo the frame drops. for me, it mostly only happens in the plaza, which kind of makes sense since it's the only area i've finished decorating, and there's a lot of plant-life. so, it might be to do with that. this also reminded me of the buggy music on switch, which i do think they're aware of. it mostly only happens to me when it rains, but it's very jarring.

i hope the update comes sooner rather than later, ngl. i still have some quests left, but i'm hesitant to complete them, because then i'll have a "completed" game. all that would be left for me to do is decorate all the biomes, but the decorating controls are frustratingly finicky on the switch (the paths especially) and i'm hesitant to pack everything because i'll inevitably have to undo some of the work as more characters are introduced and need their houses placed. (depending on how many of them also come with new biomes.) right now, all i'm really doing is logging on to check scrooge's shop, and then immediately closing the game again. i definitely need to be farming clay, but farming with the shovel is really tedious. (if anyone else knows what i mean? idk, for some reason it feels slower than the pick-axe, probably because you then have to refill the hole each time. might have to do that trick where you just dig up the entire land and then place things on them in designer mode, automatically filling them lmao.)

also, did you guys know you can have 20 floors/80 rooms in your house? i'm- idek what to do with the two empty ones i have left let alone that many!


----------



## Amilee (Oct 13, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> oh the scrooge's shop thing is a _mood_. i haven't seen a wig or hair accessory in there since the first week or so of having the game, and it's driving me insane, because just having a 'bare' head makes my outfits feel incomplete  decided to go detective starting today and make a spreadsheet of what i get each day just to see if things are actually repeating as often as it feels or if it's confirmation bias lmao. (also, does anyone else feel like his prices are all over the place sometimes lol?)
> 
> can also echo the frame drops. for me, it mostly only happens in the plaza, which kind of makes sense since it's the only area i've finished decorating, and there's a lot of plant-life. so, it might be to do with that. this also reminded me of the buggy music on switch, which i do think they're aware of. it mostly only happens to me when it rains, but it's very jarring.
> 
> ...


i got some hair stuff but not a lot really.. i did get ariels hair recently so that was pretty hype. 
for me its the plaza too!! but mine isnt decorated at all just paths and some trees. but i bet its because its in the middle of everything maybe it loads a lot around it? idk 

for the rooms im pretty sure they wanted to assure we can do a themed room for every movie they introduce haha its really a lot and i dont care for it right now tbh but maybe in the future

im trying to farm iron for the iron brick fence but its driving me a little crazy just HOW MUCH iron this fence needs, its insane. idk how people have so much of it


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 13, 2022)

Amilee said:


> i got some hair stuff but not a lot really.. i did get ariels hair recently so that was pretty hype.
> for me its the plaza too!! but mine isnt decorated at all just paths and some trees. but i bet its because its in the middle of everything maybe it loads a lot around it? idk
> 
> for the rooms im pretty sure they wanted to assure we can do a themed room for every movie they introduce haha its really a lot and i dont care for it right now tbh but maybe in the future
> ...


i need clay for minnie's stupid clock tower even though i made the mistake of crafting one earlier before i got to her quest lmao rip. kind of makes me wish you could sell back stuff you've crafted or deconstruct it for a percentage of the materials it originally required. i don't do too bad material wise though, because i had a habit of going around and clearing out every biome at the beginning of each play session; so, breaking all the ores/barnacles/rocks, picking up all wood/flowers, digging up all holes, feeding all the animals, and then just selling what i already have too much of. (i have definitely maxed out on normal wood too many times lmao.) it definitely reminds me that dark wood needs a better spawn rate or a second location, because you get very little of it. although after decorating a bit, it does kind of make me wish there were _more _things to craft. i know you can get some nice exterior decorations from scrooge's, since i have some stuff saved for the beach/plateau, but i haven't seen anything yet that would fit anywhere else. hopefully that's something else that also gets padded out with future updates.


----------



## Amilee (Oct 13, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> i need clay for minnie's stupid clock tower even though i made the mistake of crafting one earlier before i got to her quest lmao rip. kind of makes me wish you could sell back stuff you've crafted or deconstruct it for a percentage of the materials it originally required. i don't do too bad material wise though, because i had a habit of going around and clearing out every biome at the beginning of each play session; so, breaking all the ores/barnacles/rocks, picking up all wood/flowers, digging up all holes, feeding all the animals, and then just selling what i already have too much of. (i have definitely maxed out on normal wood too many times lmao.) it definitely reminds me that dark wood needs a better spawn rate or a second location, because you get very little of it. although after decorating a bit, it does kind of make me wish there were _more _things to craft. i know you can get some nice exterior decorations from scrooge's, since i have some stuff saved for the beach/plateau, but i haven't seen anything yet that would fit anywhere else. hopefully that's something else that also gets padded out with future updates.


oh noo! i cant imagine getting all the materials twice ugh i also hoard a lot of the other stuff but im always so low on iron. but yea getting clay (and pebbles too tbh) is the worst. i also hope we get more crafting stuff. especially fences, i dont really like most of them. i hope they add the white picket fence as a crafting item too idk why it isnt already.



aaah look they announced the update!!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580589187253805056


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 14, 2022)

Today I was able to Auto Harvest for the first time on the Switch.  It was so fast and had to stop for the bonus crop.
Garden buddy only got in the way one time.  I was hoping Auto Plant got fixed but it's still only 4 at a time.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 15, 2022)

stitchmaker said:


> Today I was able to Auto Harvest for the first time on the Switch.  It was so fast and had to stop for the bonus crop.
> Garden buddy only got in the way one time.  I was hoping Auto Plant got fixed but it's still only 4 at a time.



Wait...auto plant only goes to 4 on the Switch? Oh man...that sounds painful.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 15, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> Wait...auto plant only goes to 4 on the Switch? Oh man...that sounds painful.


Yes and it only works when you stand in the middle of the 4 spots.   I hope they fix the planting.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 18, 2022)

Kudos to the developers for listing all the bug fixes that they have been tirelessly working on in the last few weeks which will in the longrun make our gameplay more enjoyable than before. Bring on tomorrow for the big update! 

*Scar's Kingdom Patch Notes*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1582401431562489856


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 18, 2022)

On the weekend I started a new game on a 2nd Nintendo profile and found it easier to find resources.
Last night I had a issue with Maui Quest and wasn't able to fish near the raft.  It's listed in the patch notes for tomorrow.  This afternoon I went to the beach and the ripple moved.  I was able to fish the item up and completed the Quest.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 19, 2022)

Well since the update today my gameplay on the Switch has improved massively. I can now auto plant, lag is non-existant and my game only crashed once after 3 hours as oppose to an hour. Along with all the new updates, you can really tell that the developers care about this game and will continue to improve it for a long time to come.


----------



## Sara? (Oct 19, 2022)

I cant wait for the eventual update where i can have my game over different platforms so i can play on my PC and when im in the mood to be in the couch to play on my switch. Hopefully we get this soon ….


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 19, 2022)

Unlocked Anna last night and was able to get the book from her house.  Kristoff was sleeping and locked her out.
Got the book this afternoon.
Last night both profiles on the Switch got saved and cloud updated.  Just had to download the new update and it took about 20 minutes.
Played for about an hour and had no errors.

Tried to order the chest from Scrooge and it wasn't listed.  Someone posted that all crafted items can't be ordered.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 19, 2022)

can someone explain something to me about the star path please? what is the point/advantage of buying the extra 100 currency? besides not having to do every task that is. if u do all the tasks and buy the extra currency you end up with a lot of extra(and as far as i know) unspendable currency. when i did the last one i did the premium path(2500 moonstones) and did all the tasks but could not access the last page. are you only able to access the last page if u buy the extra currency? if so it seems not worth it because as i said before u end up with a lot left over. i know i'm missing something here. i think i read something that you could use the extra currency to buy moonstones but idk if thats true. thanks


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 19, 2022)

I think the patch needs a patch. Gothel's lvl 10 quest is still broken and my game is running like crap. It was better before they patched it. Smh this sucks


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 19, 2022)

Game froze twice when I talked to Scar. So...I guess I just won't talk to him? Lol.

Things also seem to be kinda laggy for no good reason.

(All of this on Xbox, which is usually very stable).


On the plus side, I finally got that lightbulb and completed the Wall-E quest. And I also got to like page 5 already on the Villains star path (not unlocking everything, obviously...but I already grabbed most of what I want from each page. - As for the above question about the benefit of buying the moon currency during the star path...isn't the conversion like 1:1 anyway? I think it's like 20 pts for 200 moons or vice versa. So I've just been buying the moons to unlock the next page, then turning the moons back into points. Lol. I'm pretty sure it's 1:1 (if not, it's close...I think).


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 20, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> can someone explain something to me about the star path please? what is the point/advantage of buying the extra 100 currency? besides not having to do every task that is. if u do all the tasks and buy the extra currency you end up with a lot of extra(and as far as i know) unspendable currency. when i did the last one i did the premium path(2500 moonstones) and did all the tasks but could not access the last page. are you only able to access the last page if u buy the extra currency? if so it seems not worth it because as i said before u end up with a lot left over. i know i'm missing something here. i think i read something that you could use the extra currency to buy moonstones but idk if thats true. thanks.


The point is you eventually use all that unspendable currency on future Star Paths without having to pay to add more Moonstones with real life currency. During PixarFest it was worked out that if you managed to unlock the last page before the event ended you'd spend more Moonstones to gain more back (or something to that affect). I personally think it's all worth it because it gives you access to exclusive items that won't be available in the game again once the current Star Path event comes to an end. It's why everyone is currently excited over all the Halloween items and were desperately trying to unlock the new event yesterday even though the servers went down due to everyone going online at the same time to play the new Scar update.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 20, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> The point is you eventually use all that unspendable currency on future Star Paths without having to pay to add more Moonstones with real life currency. During PixarFest it was worked out that if you managed to unlock the last page before the event ended you'd spend more Moonstones to gain more back (or something to that affect). I personally think it's all worth it because it gives you access to exclusive items that won't be available in the game again once the current Star Path event comes to an end. It's why everyone is currently excited over all the Halloween items and were desperately trying to unlock the new event yesterday even though the servers went down due to everyone going online at the same time to play the new Scar update.


but the currency changes for each event so how can i use left over currency from one in the next? do they just convert it? and i dont see how u get more moonstones back. i wish this was better explained somewhere


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 20, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> but the currency changes for each event so how can i use left over currency from one in the next? do they just convert it? and i dont see how u get more moonstones back. i wish this was better explained somewhere



You can convert the event's currency (last time it was Pixar balls, and this time it is the jack-o-lanterns) back into the moon currency. And the moon currency is a constant across all events. So...before the Pixar event ended, you would have the chance to convert remaining Pixar balls back into the moon currency. And now you can use the moon currency to buy the new jack-o-lantern currency.

So...say that you only wished to buy a handful of items from the Pixar event...and you had a bunch of leftover Pixar balls that you earned from completing tasks. (You should have spent those on the moon currency conversion...so you can now turn those moons into Halloween currency). That's all. It's just an option for people who want don't necessarily care about the items from the previous event, but still want to do the tasks and earn points.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 20, 2022)

am i losing it, or is the decorating on switch _obscenely _sensitive now? i feel like the cursor is just zooming across the screen, and way too quickly to make small adjustments. it was finicky before, but now-


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 20, 2022)

Oh...I forgot: One thing I don't like at all about the update...there was no need to add a flashing red light (like you are about to die) just so you know when your energy is low. The first time it happened, I started bugging. Really harshes the chill vibe of the game.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 20, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> am i losing it, or is the decorating on switch _obscenely _sensitive now? i feel like the cursor is just zooming across the screen, and way too quickly to make small adjustments. it was finicky before, but now-


It’s sensitive as hell, it literally gives me whiplash anytime I move the camera. If it was a little less sensitive it would be great as you no longer have to hold down ZR whilst moving the right joycon to spin the camera around.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2022



LuchaSloth said:


> Oh...I forgot: One thing I don't like at all about the update...there was no need to add a flashing red light (like you are about to die) just so you know when your energy is low. The first time it happened, I started bugging. Really harshes the chill vibe of the game.


The developers are working on it as some players have said they have sensitivity issues that trigger from the new low energy warning. They’ll probably reverse it at some point  which just goes to show how much they are listening to players feedback.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 20, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> You can convert the event's currency (last time it was Pixar balls, and this time it is the jack-o-lanterns) back into the moon currency. And the moon currency is a constant across all events. So...before the Pixar event ended, you would have the chance to convert remaining Pixar balls back into the moon currency. And now you can use the moon currency to buy the new jack-o-lantern currency.
> 
> So...say that you only wished to buy a handful of items from the Pixar event...and you had a bunch of leftover Pixar balls that you earned from completing tasks. (You should have spent those on the moon currency conversion...so you can now turn those moons into Halloween currency). That's all. It's just an option for people who want don't necessarily care about the items from the previous event, but still want to do the tasks and earn points.


thank you! i was so confused. do you know how to convert the currency back? i saw where you can use moonstones to buy pixar balls but not the other way around.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2022



LuchaSloth said:


> Oh...I forgot: One thing I don't like at all about the update...there was no need to add a flashing red light (like you are about to die) just so you know when your energy is low. The first time it happened, I started bugging. Really harshes the chill vibe of the game.


omg i hate that too its awful

	Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2022



TalviSyreni said:


> It’s sensitive as hell, it literally gives me whiplash anytime I move the camera. If it was a little less sensitive it would be great as you no longer have to hold down ZR whilst moving the right joycon to spin the camera around.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Oct 20, 2022
> 
> ...


i more or less gave up outside decorating because its such a pain. paths are freaking impossible. i have a 3 sided fenced area for my farm helper and just trying to close the 4th side is difficult. and i hope they get rid of the flashing low energy thing. im assuming the idea was to warn people who might not notice their energy is low but the execution sucks. i personally dont think its necessary cause if nothing else once u run out you the game tells u to go in your house or eat anyway


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 20, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> thank you! i was so confused. do you know how to convert the currency back? i saw where you can use moonstones to buy pixar balls but not the other way around.



You can only convert-back in limited quantities by "buying" the moonstones offered on each page of the star-path. It isn't something you can do infinitely. But it is definitely something you should do before each star-path ends and a new one begins.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 20, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> You can only convert-back in limited quantities by "buying" the moonstones offered on each page of the star-path. It isn't something you can do infinitely. But it is definitely something you should do before each star-path ends and a new one begins.


ok ty. when i said extra currency i meant after buying everything from the event including the moonstones. i did all the tasks so if i bought the extra 100 pixar balls i wouldve had 90 extra wasted currency after everything. i thought someone said u could buy the moonstones on the last page multiple times but idk for sure.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 20, 2022)

I just had another achievement that popped WAY too early on Xbox. Not really complaining...but, this is the second time it has happened. The first one was for unlocking all of Goofy's Stalls (which unlocked before I even unlocked all of the biomes)...and the second one (that I just got) was for giving 540 gifts. - I was just looking at the achievements earlier today, and all of the remaining ones were really far off...so I know I wasn't close on this one.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 21, 2022)

Is anyone having issues with Moana's boat since the update? I did all the upgrades long ago. I logged off last night at 9pm and got back on this morning before work. I only had 4 fish(one item was seaweed) when I should've had 20! Plus I looked at it again and it said max 16/20! I logged off and back and the max went to 17 and then did it again and it went to 18 and no fish in that time. This update seems to have made the game worse. It lags so bad, the farming has gotten worse, gothels lvl 10 quest is still glitched even though the patch was supposed to fix it and now this! I am so frustrated


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 21, 2022)

Game definitely freezes a lot after the update. - I never used to have freezing or crashing issues at all on Xbox...but I am consistently needing to reset to the home menu of the Xbox to restart the game now. Always happens when talking to characters/leveling up/completing quests, etc.

Also, I hate that the new quest requires you to plant the orb and wait for it to grow. Like...haven't we waited all this time for an update? Now the first thing the update does is tell you to wait additional days?


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 21, 2022)

There are some Halloween duties in the Village section.  
Stockpiling items helped with the Star Path.  One had pick orange flowers and another had pick purple flowers.  Taking them out of storage and planting them counted.  Sold the Carp and Spinach from my storage for 2 Star Paths.  Leveled up Scar while I mined.

So far the game hasn't error a lot.  I haven't been saving a lot and it usually errors towards the end. Fishing in Sunlit is a star path and you can't fish yet.  Planted mine the night of the release and hope it's ready soon.  A few posters orb wrote it was ready today.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 21, 2022)

Funny story, btw...I needed some flowers for Donald's questline, and they were flowers that only grow in Sunlit Plateau. I always stared across the river at them, and said "well...I can't get over there until I can clear the bones that block the bridge". Today I was just wandering around the forgotten lands, and I walked down a different ramp, and there I was...on the other side. I feel like an absolute idiot. Lol.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 22, 2022)

The Dreamlight Valley developers have released an active list of all the issues they are currently working on, so if you are experiencing issues with your game please check *this website.* Once again I can't praise the developers enough for constantly keeping players up to date with the development of the game.


----------



## Imbri (Oct 22, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> Funny story, btw...I needed some flowers for Donald's questline, and they were flowers that only grow in Sunlit Plateau. I always stared across the river at them, and said "well...I can't get over there until I can clear the bones that block the bridge". Today I was just wandering around the forgotten lands, and I walked down a different ramp, and there I was...on the other side. I feel like an absolute idiot. Lol.


You can also move the well to the other side of blocked bridges. It lets you quickly pop in and out.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 22, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> Game definitely freezes a lot after the update. - I never used to have freezing or crashing issues at all on Xbox...but I am consistently needing to reset to the home menu of the Xbox to restart the game now. Always happens when talking to characters/leveling up/completing quests, etc.
> 
> Also, I hate that the new quest requires you to plant the orb and wait for it to grow. Like...haven't we waited all this time for an update? Now the first thing the update does is tell you to wait additional days?


yes me too. I play on switch and before the update it did crash a handful of times but now I can't get through 1 session without crashong. Also there is extreme lag at times(especially after i let my farm buddy out of the fence and they spew pumpkins everywhere). Another weird thing that has happened a few times is a sort of freeze with walle's garden. I'll be harvesting crops and my character will just stop moving. the game is still running but she wont move and i have no choice but to force close. once i come back its fine. and gothels last quest is still glitched for me.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2022



TalviSyreni said:


> The Dreamlight Valley developers have released an active list of all the issues they are currently working on, so if you are experiencing issues with your game please check *this website.* Once again I can't praise the developers enough for constantly keeping players up to date with the development of the game.


thank you for sharing. gothel's lvl 10 quest is still glitched for me even though the patch was supposed to fix it. nice to know they are still trying to fix it(guess im not the only one who still has the glitch)


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 22, 2022)

Completed the Star Path this afternoon.  I was able to unlock Page 6 and get the 90 moonstones back.  Happy it's over.
All Scar Quests are done.  It took about 48 hours to grow.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 22, 2022)

echoing that the crashes on the switch don't seem to be fixed at all, at least in my case. my game crashes just as much as it did pre-update, and at the most random times. for some reason, the game also freezes for several seconds when auto-filling the ingredients for the grilled veggie platter or w/e. just that One specific dish. super weird.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 22, 2022)

My orb finally grew in the Sunlit Plateau...but the next step is talking to Mother Gothel, which froze my game twice. So...I just gave up for now. Ugh. The game is very addictive when it works properly. But I really can't be bothered with this right now.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 23, 2022)

Star Quest Path Mine in Sunlit Plateau only counted outside.  When I went into the Mine the numbers didn't change.
Since it didn't count is the Mines a new area?  Snow White?


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 23, 2022)

I don't think the mines are Snow White...I think they are just a generic "original" space for the game. I could be wrong...but, that's my interpretation of them.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 25, 2022)

So...I finally got the darn shovel upgrade that breaks the bones by the bridge in the Sunlit Plateau. What an absolute relief. - Not only for the obvious fact that they were blocking the other side of the river, but I also just really disliked how cluttered everything looked before they were gone.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 26, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> So...I finally got the darn shovel upgrade that breaks the bones by the bridge in the Sunlit Plateau. What an absolute relief. - Not only for the obvious fact that they were blocking the other side of the river, but I also just really disliked how cluttered everything looked before they were gone.


I can't wait to get this upgrade as I'm fed up of having to teleport from one side of that biome to the other, so it's good to know that a shovel upgrade happens and then we can travel round in a circle from the Forgotten Lands and into the Sunlit Plateau and visa versa.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 26, 2022)

Unlocked The Sunstone Fragment Quest yesterday on my 2nd Profile and it wasn't time locked.
Got the noon fragment, logged in at night time and got the night time fragment.  At 1215 am went fishing in Sunlit Plateau and found the Dawn Fragment.  It was a nice surprise.  1st Profile it was only available from 5am to 11am.  Happy the Devs are listening to players with limit play time.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 27, 2022)

stitchmaker said:


> Unlocked The Sunstone Fragment Quest yesterday on my 2nd Profile and it wasn't time locked.
> Got the noon fragment, logged in at night time and got the night time fragment.  At 1215 am went fishing in Sunlit Plateau and found the Dawn Fragment.  It was a nice surprise.  1st Profile it was only available from 5am to 11am.  Happy the Devs are listening to players with limit play time.


I'd still be careful when it comes to time travelling in the game or if you set your internal clock for other games as a lot of players are still be locked out of Dreamlight Valley because they've time travelled for games like ACNH. I'm glad you were able to complete The Sunstone Fragment Quest though, it's one I can't complete anytime soon because of how set in real time this quest is.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 27, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> I'd still be careful when it comes to time travelling in the game or if you set your internal clock for other games as a lot of players are still be locked out of Dreamlight Valley because they've time travelled for games like ACNH. I'm glad you were able to complete The Sunstone Fragment Quest though, it's one I can't complete anytime soon because of how set in real time this quest is.


Main Switch clock has never been changed.  2nd Profile found the Dawn Fragment at 1215 am.  A lot of posters mentioned playing in real time was an issue for them and wished the Devs would fix it.  It's nice the Devs are listening and hope they add a bed to change time.  Crops/items spawns would still be real time.  I start playing at 9pm and it would be nice to play when it's light.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 27, 2022)

Can someone confirm something for me please? I just want to be sure I am finally understanding this correctly. When doing the star path unlocking the premium path for 2500 moonstones gives access to everything except the last page. If you do the 1 for 3,300 moonstones(or whatever the higher cost one is for the current path) you get 100 path currency up front and gives you access to the last page(which is just moonstones) and they can be purchased repeatedly. Thank you.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 28, 2022)

stitchmaker said:


> Main Switch clock has never been changed.  2nd Profile found the Dawn Fragment at 1215 am.  A lot of posters mentioned playing in real time was an issue for them and wished the Devs would fix it.  It's nice the Devs are listening and hope they add a bed to change time.  Crops/items spawns would still be real time.  I start playing at 9pm and it would be nice to play when it's light.


I know how you feel as I can only play in the evenings during the week and afternoon during the weekends so some time locked quests can be a pain to complete. I'd like to think we will be able to time travel eventually but I can also see why it won't be an option as it could mess up other aspects of the game which requires either real time or certain times of the day to complete.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 28, 2022)

Back to feeling "done" with this game again. - There seems to be a real void of content between the occasional updates. I think the spaces are too small and the tasks are too repetitive. Sure, I could spend my time completely customizing my town...which I guess is what I should be doing. But, the lack of quests and rewards is becoming an issue at this point. Heck...I even maxed out my character level at 40. I guess it makes sense that they wanted to cap the level before the full game is out. But, yeah...one more thing to cause my interest level to drop.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 29, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> Can someone confirm something for me please? I just want to be sure I am finally understanding this correctly. When doing the star path unlocking the premium path for 2500 moonstones gives access to everything except the last page. If you do the 1 for 3,300 moonstones(or whatever the higher cost one is for the current path) you get 100 path currency up front and gives you access to the last page(which is just moonstones) and they can be purchased repeatedly. Thank you.


I believe so. The more moonstones you have (from whatever package you initially bought) and have left over from previous Star Paths the more items you can buy instantly on the next Star Path. Basically those of us playing the game now have an advantage because the game is early access and the Star Paths we’ve played/currently playing won’t be available again. The same goes for the amount of moonstones we have and collect daily from the blue chests and whilst playing the Star Paths.


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 29, 2022)

TalviSyreni said:


> I know how you feel as I can only play in the evenings during the week and afternoon during the weekends so some time locked quests can be a pain to complete. I'd like to think we will be able to time travel eventually but I can also see why it won't be an option as it could mess up other aspects of the game which requires either real time or certain times of the day to complete.


My problem with the time is the critters. My work schedule only allows me to play evenings and weekends(and usually those are limited too) so some critters I may never see. the white squirrel comes 1 day a week between 12am-6am(when i'm sleeping). Others are also one day a week with an overnight or while i'm at work schedule. I wish they would change this or allow time travel.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 29, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> My problem with the time is the critters. My work schedule only allows me to play evenings and weekends(and usually those are limited too) so some critters I may never see. the white squirrel comes 1 day a week between 12am-6am(when i'm sleeping). Others are also one day a week with an overnight or while i'm at work schedule. I wish they would change this or allow time travel.


ngl, the rare creature thing bugs me _a lot_. i don't think acnh (or any ac game?) has a fish, bug or undersea creature that can only be caught exclusively that late/early, but even if it does, you can at least time-travel without it borking up your game. while i'm sometimes up at that time, my clock is set five hours back specifically so i can see everything else at a reasonable time and not be forced to only play in the dark lmao. if you're going to have creatures that only appear when 90% of people are asleep, i feel as if it goes without saying that your game should include _some _sort of time travel mechanic. idk if it's possible, but if they're (naturally) worried about people farming the shop, just have it so the shop only refreshes when 24 hours have _actually _passed in-game or have it linked server-side or w/e and then have a "sleep for x hours/until morning/night" mechanic. forcing rarity via unusual hours always sucks when there are plenty of reasonable ways to make creatures hard to get.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 29, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> My problem with the time is the critters. My work schedule only allows me to play evenings and weekends(and usually those are limited too) so some critters I may never see. the white squirrel comes 1 day a week between 12am-6am(when i'm sleeping). Others are also one day a week with an overnight or while i'm at work schedule. I wish they would change this or allow time travel.


I have the same problem with the red fox (that actually looks pink) alongside the white squirrel. I can’t play in the early hours that they’re scheduled in order to collect them. It’s the same with the Sunstone quest as well. I only need the Dawn stone but because of my adult life schedule it’s impossible to complete for the foreseeable. 

Let’s hope they’ll allow time travel in the future or tinker with the time scheduled events. This allowing everyone the opportunity to collect/compete everything more fairly.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Oct 29, 2022)

It is awfully strange to have time-sensitive events in a game that is marketed towards children. Probably would have been best if they avoided this type of thing altogether. Obviously younger children are not going to be allowed to just randomly play video games at all hours of the day.

Also, I did begin editing the layout of my entire map. Have a long way to go, and the game keeps freezing on me...but I'm having fun doing it when it actually works. If they could get the game to a more stable place, I would love editing the map. As it stands...things are VERY frustrating.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 30, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> It is awfully strange to have time-sensitive events in a game that is marketed towards children. Probably would have been best if they avoided this type of thing altogether. Obviously younger children are not going to be allowed to just randomly play video games at all hours of the day.


Considering that the majority of players are adults and ACNH (and other life simulation games) fans I’d say the game is definitely not aimed at children. Especially since the characters are mostly from classic Disney stories and the storyline itself is about our adult selves returning to the Dreamlight Valley to help save the valley itself etc. 

Well thank goodness for the clocks going back an hour last night, I was able to collect the last Sunstone fragment. That’s one more time locked quest checked off, now I just need to finish the rest of the Star Path.


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Oct 31, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> It is awfully strange to have time-sensitive events in a game that is marketed towards children. Probably would have been best if they avoided this type of thing altogether. Obviously younger children are not going to be allowed to just randomly play video games at all hours of the day.
> 
> Also, I did begin editing the layout of my entire map. Have a long way to go, and the game keeps freezing on me...but I'm having fun doing it when it actually works. If they could get the game to a more stable place, I would love editing the map. As it stands...things are VERY frustrating.


I have never seen this game marketed towards children or even a childs game at all. The only extent to that is the fact that it uses characters from ""childrens media"" ( which is a whole can of worms in of itself imo ). Also like Luchasloth says above, your avatars are adults in-game

Maybe I haven't made it very far but what events are time sensitive? Or is it just like the Halloween candies? I've been playing since release day but am so far away from most peoples progress lol


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 31, 2022)

this feels like an "everyone" game that i haven't really been seen marketed to a specific demographic beyond 'disney' fans. regardless, time sensitive game elements are just as mean to adults as they are kids, arguably even more so since they're likely to have less energy and free time.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Oct 31, 2022)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Maybe I haven't made it very far but what events are time sensitive? Or is it just like the Halloween candies? I've been playing since release day but am so far away from most peoples progress lol


The Star Paths are the only events that are time sensitive, with the current Halloween one you have a month to collect everything thats  currently available. I finished it collecting everything yesterday although I still have tasks outstanding so I can complete them at a more slower pace and just collect more moonstones that will then come in handy for future Star Paths.


----------



## willsigma (Nov 1, 2022)

Hey all! I'm sorry to ask a question you've likely had before, but this is something I need to know: do any of you who play Dreamlight Valley and ACNH have anything to report regarding TT in ACNH (seldomly, for myself) with DLV completely closed out and always re-syncing your clock before touching DLV again?

I'm flattening my island rn and started Dreamlight Valley and fell in love. I've sunk tons of hours into the game but I'm also insanely invested in building my dream island and, as of right now, moving one building a day is getting really disheartening. 

I don't want to time travel in DLV and I don't use it for anything other than THIS and villagers moving in, in ACNH. Can anyone here on this trusted forum report that they've used TT in ACNH on the switch, with DLV closed out, and then just re-synced their switch clocks and opened DLV without any problems? I keep reading that people say it will break your DLV either way.... I have also heard from people that with DLV closed, you are fine doing your TT in ACNH and just being diligent about re-syncing to the correct real time before opening DLV.

I just want to hear from anyone who maybe loves both games if they've managed it safely or had problems.


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 1, 2022)

finally managed to continue the gleaming fragment quest with mother gothel thanks to this week's hotfix, only for _the very next part_ of the quest (the dusk fragment) to glitch with the plant being invisible and showing no option to dig or pick it. i know this game is technically in beta, but come on


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 1, 2022)

willsigma said:


> Hey all! I'm sorry to ask a question you've likely had before, but this is something I need to know: do any of you who play Dreamlight Valley and ACNH have anything to report regarding TT in ACNH (seldomly, for myself) with DLV completely closed out and always re-syncing your clock before touching DLV again?
> 
> I'm flattening my island rn and started Dreamlight Valley and fell in love. I've sunk tons of hours into the game but I'm also insanely invested in building my dream island and, as of right now, moving one building a day is getting really disheartening.
> 
> ...


I haven’t time travelled in ACNH as I no longer play the game (I got bored of it) however you’re not the first person to ask this question. It’s been asked a lot on Reddit but sadly with a lot of conflicting answers as well. I personally wouldn’t risk time travelling at all knowing that Dreamlight Valley is still an early access game with a lot of glitches. Plus I’d hate to lose all my progress or get locked out the game whilst it catches up with real time etc. 

At the end of the day it’s up to you if you want to time travel for either Dreamlight Valley or ACNH but just be aware you risk losing game progress regardless of resetting your console clock. Just remember that Dreamlight Valley is continually working on patches and the next one might mess your game progress up even more if you decide to time travel.


----------



## stitchmaker (Nov 1, 2022)

After the update I noticed a few changes with Quests for Profile 3.
Unlocked Mother Gothel and only the Night Shard and Dream Shards in my pockets counted towards the Quest.  Tried getting some from my storage and the numbers stayed the same.  Took awhile to find more
Leaving the Woods Behind Kristoff Quest- Taking items from the storage to cook didn't work and had to grow and harvest the items.
Main Profile was able to complete those Quest using Storage.  Maybe they changed the Quests to slow players down?

Yesterday all villagers had Halloween candy as their favorite thing.  Level 1 villager went to almost Level 5 after giving 3 different Halloween candies.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Nov 2, 2022)

Darn...I missed the Halloween event. Been collecting the candy from the buckets all along, but missed actually giving it to the villagers as gifts. Sounds like that would have gone a long way towards certain achievements and just building friendships in general.

Ugh...the sunstone quest really is annoying. I woke up around 10am this morning and assumed I'd be able to get the last stone I needed. Nope...seems that it expires AT 10am. Why? Even 11am is still morning. Anything before 12 noon is morning. On the plus side, it sounds like I can find the stone after 12am...so I'll have to do that tonight. I really just assumed 10am would be fine.


----------



## stitchmaker (Nov 4, 2022)

Disney Dreamlight Valley Twitter said 2,500 Moonstones will be sent out to all players on Monday.  Some players weren't able to log in after the update on Oct. 31st and were locked out for days.  Nintendo consoles were the last to get fixed.  Happy I was still able to play.

The clothing in the front windows at Scrooge Shop are still missing.  3rd profile upgrade the store and got the clothing.
Goofy photo Quests are a problem and the devs know about it.  Taking a picture in front one of the places didn't count.  Player 3 spent 2 days trying to take a photo in Sunlit Plateau with no luck.  Found a post that said to move far away from the place and use wide picture.  After 60 plus pictures I finally got it to work.  Next Goofy photo got unlocked right away and had another issue with one not counting. It took awhile but completed the task.  Kristoff still locks Anna out at night.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Nov 6, 2022)

Ugh...there are way too many fishing quests for the Star Path. I just finished ones for catching 30 herring and selling 20 carp...and I immediately got another for catching 25 tuna or something. Even with a fishing companion, these end up being a pretty annoying grind. And for whatever reason, my companion almost always chooses to give me doubles of fish that I don't need, and ignores the ones I do. Lol.


----------



## stitchmaker (Nov 6, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> Ugh...there are way too many fishing quests for the Star Path. I just finished ones for catching 30 herring and selling 20 carp...and I immediately got another for catching 25 tuna or something. Even with a fishing companion, these end up being a pretty annoying grind. And for whatever reason, my companion almost always chooses to give me doubles of fish that I don't need, and ignores the ones I do. Lol.


For the Star Path fish you catch only count towards that task.   Ones that the companion drops don't.
On my 1st profile I was lucky and had 20 carp in my storage.  1st profile fishing in Sunlit Plateau took forever.  2nd profile had better luck with all the fishing tasks.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 7, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> Ugh...there are way too many fishing quests for the Star Path. I just finished ones for catching 30 herring and selling 20 carp...and I immediately got another for catching 25 tuna or something. Even with a fishing companion, these end up being a pretty annoying grind. And for whatever reason, my companion almost always chooses to give me doubles of fish that I don't need, and ignores the ones I do. Lol.


The fishing tasks are a breeze in comparison to the "Mine 35 Minerals from the Sunlit Plateau" task. You only get 3 or 4 minerals from every stone in that area and the Vitalys Mine doesn't count either. I only have 7 out of 35 so far but thank goodness it's my last task from the Halloween Star Path with another 18 or so days left to complete it.


----------



## Mutti (Nov 10, 2022)

Update:

ive had this game for a couple of weeks and i LOVE it!
ive spent nearly 95 hours into the game, so much time that i was waiting until the next update for quests as i finished them all!
a tip for anyone with the game, to get coins *GROW PUMPKINS!* (unlock forgotten lands to buy pumpkikn seeds)


----------



## tarepanda3ame (Nov 10, 2022)

willsigma said:


> Hey all! I'm sorry to ask a question you've likely had before, but this is something I need to know: do any of you who play Dreamlight Valley and ACNH have anything to report regarding TT in ACNH (seldomly, for myself) with DLV completely closed out and always re-syncing your clock before touching DLV again?
> 
> I'm flattening my island rn and started Dreamlight Valley and fell in love. I've sunk tons of hours into the game but I'm also insanely invested in building my dream island and, as of right now, moving one building a day is getting really disheartening.
> 
> ...



I love both games, and can confirm from personal experience that I had no issues while time traveling in ACNH on the Switch, as long as DLV was closed completely out. I just fixed my time to be back in sync with real time (the internet), before starting back up DLV!  
I can't completely guarantee nothing will happen, because again this is my own personal experience, but I haven't had any issues with my crops or valley as a whole. I wish you best of luck on all your goals for both games!


----------



## AlyssaAC (Nov 12, 2022)

Just started playing this game a couple days ago and so far I love it! My only complaint though is my game closing out due to an error every couple hours or just randomly. I'm not used to that. 

Other than that, I'm looking forward to more updates in the future.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 22, 2022)

The Toy Story Update will be coming to Dreamlight Valley on December 6th.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595099792731824139


----------



## LuchaSloth (Nov 22, 2022)

Well, that's good. I haven't touched the game in probably a couple weeks now. 

This should be good for at least a brief return.


----------



## TalviSyreni (Nov 30, 2022)

Stitch is coming to Dreamlight Valley alongside Toy Story and of course Christmas! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597998899821674501


----------



## LuchaSloth (Nov 30, 2022)

Hope the game doesn't break as badly as the last big update.

Updating the game now. Let's see how this goes...


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 6, 2022)

Okay...did the update and played for probably about two hours earlier. My impression is as follows:

-Colors seem "poppier", which is kind of nice.
-Graphics seem updated overall (am I just imagining things?)
-Despite what I just said about colors, the fish ripples seem toned down. It's harder to tell which are orange, etc.
-Maybe the color of the water is more subtle in general? (again...possibly imagining things?)
-They removed that terrible red pulsing when your hunger kicks in (thank god).
-The game seems VERY stable. This was honestly the longest I played with no issues. The game never crashed once.
-Toy Story world is more of your typical collection quests...but, everything looks very nice visually.
-I'm enjoying the holiday items a lot. (When does the actual snow arrive? I want a white map).


----------



## stitchmaker (Dec 6, 2022)

Updated on the Nintendo Switch and was able to go into the Realm with no crash/error.
Happy that feeding the Critters got fixed.  Today I feed the White Turtle and it got unlocked.  Stopped counting after 15 times.
Donald Duck has a Quest line that is suppose to unlock Stitch.   Completed the first part and read that you have to wait a couple of days to do more.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 6, 2022)

stitchmaker said:


> Updated on the Nintendo Switch and was able to go into the Realm with no crash/error.
> Happy that feeding the Critters got fixed.  Today I feed the White Turtle and it got unlocked.  Stopped counting after 15 times.
> *Donald Duck has a Quest line that is suppose to unlock Stitch.*   Completed the first part and read that you have to wait a couple of days to do more.



Oh...I was wondering what the slimy sock was about.

Donald doesn't even wear socks, and I didn't want to put much thought into it. Lol.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 7, 2022)

So...does anyone know either where to get the recipe for the fruit cake, or can someone just tell me the ingredients it needs? I figured out the raspberry boba tea fairly quickly just by trial and error (raspberries, sugar, milk). But the fruit cake has not been as easy for me.

*Nevermind, I figured it out. - It's three fruit of any variety, and one wheat.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 7, 2022)

haven't actually been to the toy story realm yet, but my sister showed me the houses and... what the heck is that. the rv i can make work, but the merry-go-round? how am i supposed to make _that _fit in. probably just gonna dump it in some far corner of the forgotten lands.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 7, 2022)

daringred_ said:


> haven't actually been to the toy story realm yet, but my sister showed me the houses and... what the heck is that. the rv i can make work, *but the merry-go-round? how am i supposed to make that fit in*. probably just gonna dump it in some far corner of the forgotten lands.



I actually love it. Incorporated quite nicely into my main plaza.

The RV is frankly kind of weird...but, I just put it next to the restaurant. I pretend that it's parked outside or whatever.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 7, 2022)

LuchaSloth said:


> I actually love it. Incorporated quite nicely into my main plaza.
> 
> The RV is frankly kind of weird...but, I just put it next to the restaurant. I pretend that it's parked outside or whatever.


my plaza is full, and my meadow is. a meadow, it doesn't have any fairground vibes, so it just looks out of place. i was expecting them to share a normal looking house. honestly, the gimmicky ones just don't do it for me.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 7, 2022)

Ah...I moved most of my typical house-style homes to my meadow. So, I have plenty of space in my plaza...which is more like a city block than anything else. The only buildings in my plaza are Scrooge's store, the restaurant, and Remi's house (because it's huge). I lined them all up along the ridge where the steps head down into the meadow. It does a nice job of breaking the two levels apart. Basically looks like there is a full city when you look back up from the meadow...and makes the meadow feel more separate when you descend into it. - I placed Woody's carousel in the top right corner of my plaza...kinda off on it's own. I'll probably add some more "carnival" type items around it to flesh out the look.

*Update - I already have most of the holiday event items that I actually care about. Just going through the motions now. Which is nice. I vastly prefer when games enable you to get the items early on. (I mentioned on the other board about New Horizons and my continued quest for some of the holiday recipes even though the game has been out for years). So, yeah...very refreshing to have access to almost everything I want after only a couple days.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 9, 2022)

Well...so much for the game running great. - I've had a plethora of issues this morning. First off, the game got stuck on the loading screen with the progress bar hanging at about 30%. I waited a long while but had to quit back to the Xbox menu and load again. Played for a while after that. Then the game froze when I randomly tried to pick up a flower. Quit to the Xbox menu and loaded again. Went into Buzz's camper to look for him. Went to leave, and couldn't. Game didn't freeze...but no matter how many times I hit the button to exit the door, it never let me. So, yeah...that's that. I give up for now. We'll see how things go later.


----------



## daringred_ (Dec 9, 2022)

i've also had a couple issues with the game. twice now its frozen and has to be force-closed before displaying the crash screen anyway. at least one time was on a menu, but i can't remember the other. real annoying ngl.

i also noticed you can no longer order crafted items from scrooge which is also a huge bummer. since my plaza is completely decorated now, flowers barely spawn, which means i'll never get enough of those white/pink ones to craft another trellis lol. makes me think they should maybe implement a flower seller or gardening


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 9, 2022)

Man...I'm down to my last few quests for the holiday star path. Think I only have four left. But a couple of them are really dragging. - I haven't been able to catch any kingfish at all. I caught exactly one when I first got the quest. Now I can fish all up and down Dazzle Beach and I still catch everything BUT that one fish that I need. I've moved through about a dozen other quests in the time that I've been trying to catch those kingfish...and I swear, it will end up being the last one I complete.

*Edit - I completed all the tasks. Weirdly enough, I started catching a bunch of kingfish back to back out of nowhere...almost as if the game had been keeping them locked until the end. Anyway...this is the first time I have completed a whole starpath.


----------



## stitchmaker (Dec 11, 2022)

Completed the 2nd part for Donald Duck Quest.
Woody Quest- For one Quest don't place the item in your house.  Read that it stays there.
Save before paying for Woody and Buzz house.  Both profiles had issues with error or freezing during Welcome pictures.


----------



## stitchmaker (Dec 16, 2022)

There is a Glitch for Stitch Level 7 Quest that messes up your crafting table.  On Twitter they recommend that you don't start the Quest. Hot-fix for most platforms could be today and next week for Switch.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 26, 2022)

I've been really enjoying the overhauling process of my town layout now that I've done most of the other things. Finally making some nice progress with layout and how/where I'd like things to be. - Only big complaint is that the ponds all take up a bunch of space, and you are required to keep them where they are. - Would love to see the game updated so that you can actually move those.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Dec 27, 2022)

WIP of some parts of my Valley.


----------

